# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Αξίζει να παλέψω και άλλο?

## Ο Σελτζούκος

Έκλεισα πλέον 25 χρόνια ζωής....
Απο τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια προσπαθούσα να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου....παντα ήμουν, και είμαι δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό μου..

Πάλεψα,δε τα κατάφερα..

Αρχίζω πλέον να σκέφτομαι μηπως είναι καλύτερο να αποδεχτώ:

1) Ότι θα παραμείνω για πάντα ενας παχύσαρκος
2) Ότι θα παραμείνω για πάντα συνεσταλμένος, ντροπαλός,απομονωμένος, μόνος και χωρίς φίλους.
3) Ότι δε θα πετύχω ποτέ στα εργασιακά μου, θα είμαι πάντα μέτριος.
4) Ότι θα παραμείνω για πάντα παρθένος. 
5) Ότι θα είμαι για πάντα άσχημος και μη ερωτεύσιμος.
6) Οτι θα ζήσω και το υπόλοιπο της ζωης μου γεμάτο ανεκπλήρωτους πόθους και όνειρα. 

Το μόνο που μπορώ να έχω πλέον ειναι ελπιδες. Ελπίδα οτι η παχυσαρκία δε θα μου επιφέρει καποιο πρόβλημα υγιειας, ελπίδα πως οταν γεράσω θα με φροντίσει το κράτος καθώς θα ειμαι ολομόναχος, ελπίδα πως κάποια γυναίκα θα με λυπηθεί ή θα με ερωτευτεί κατά κάποιον σχιζοφρενή τρόπο και θα με παντρευτεί.

Αλλά νιώθω πλέον οτι έχω χάσει τη δύναμη να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου..έχω αποτύχει ως άνδρας. Ίσως απλά πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ...

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Αν με είχαν γεννήσει σκληροί και αυταρχικοί γονείς, με κανένα ιχνος ευαισθησίας ίσως να ημουν καλύτερα..
Θα με είχαν στρωσει απο τα 15 μου να δουλευω και δε θα κολοβάραγα τρώγοντας ανθυγιεινά φαγητα καθολη τη διάρκεια της εφηβείας μου....

Ζηλευω αυτούς που ειναι 21 χρονών και έχουν πετύχει τοσα στη ζωή τους και εγω που ειμαι 25 είμαι ενα μεγάλο 0 

Προχθες είχαμε λευκή νύκτα και έκλεινα τα αυτιά μου για να μην ακουω τους ευτυχισμένους ανθρώπους στο δρόμο....

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Η μητέρα μου μια ζωή μου έκανε ολα τα χατίρια, το μεγάλο λάθος της.... και έκανε πάρα πολλά λάθη.
Οταν τόσα χρόνια με έβλεπε να χοντραίνω και να απομονώνομαι και να κάνω μια αφύσικη ζωή δεν έκανε τίποτα..λίγες φωνές μόνο και μετά το ξεχνούσαμε..

Ο πατέρας μου πάντα μαλθακός ασχολούνταν περισσότερο με την επιχείρηση και τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες που έχει παρά με μένα..

Αντί να με πλακώσουν στο ξύλο και να με πετάξουν απο το σπίτι στα 18 μου (αν και έφυγα έτσι και αλλιώς για σπουδες) να με αναγκασουν να βρω καμια δουλειά κλπ....
Τώρα που τα βλέπω ξεκάθαρα τους απομυθοποίησα τους γονείς μου, δεν είναι τόσο σπουδαίοι όσο νόμιζα, απέτυχαν σε πολλά πράγματα..

Ένα είναι σίγουρο, αν ποτέ κάνω εγώ παιδί θα φροντίσω να μην καταντήσει σαν τον πατέρα του..

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω λεω Σελτζουκε οτι τα βλεπεις πολυ απαισιοδοξα , πολλα απο αυτα που σενοχλουν διορθωνονται , μην πω ολα , δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινεις μεγαλος και τρανος στα εργασιακα σου , οι γονεις ποτε δεν ειναι αυτοι που θελουμε , εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου , δεστα αλλιως .

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Έκλεισα πλέον 25 χρόνια ζωής....
> Απο τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια προσπαθούσα να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου....παντα ήμουν, και είμαι δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό μου..
> 
> Πάλεψα,δε τα κατάφερα..
> 
> Αρχίζω πλέον να σκέφτομαι μηπως είναι καλύτερο να αποδεχτώ:
> 
> 1) Ότι θα παραμείνω για πάντα ενας παχύσαρκος
> 2) Ότι θα παραμείνω για πάντα συνεσταλμένος, ντροπαλός,απομονωμένος, μόνος και χωρίς φίλους.
> ...


Καλησπέρα Σελτζούκε. Μην τα βλέπεις απαισιόδοξα τα πράγματα. Όπως λέει και ο Macgyver, διορθώνονται αυτά. Είσαι νέος ακόμα. Δε σε πήρανε τα χρόνια. Είχα κι εγώ μερικά απ'αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω πριν πολλά χρόνια. Ειδικά για τα εργασιακά, εκεί και αν δεν πρέπει να σε παίρνει απο κάτω γιατι έτσι οπως τά'κανε το κ***κρατός μας, σχεδόν όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι υποφέρουν, ειδικά αυτοί του ιδιωτικού τομέα. 30+ % είναι η πραγματική ανεργία, 60+ % στους νέους, 30 % περίπου είναι αυτοί που δουλεύουν για το βασικό. Εδω υπάρχουν πολλαπλοί κάτοχοι Master πτυχίων και παραπάνω και μπαινοβγαίνουν στον ΟΑΕΔ. Τι να λέμε τώρα. Δε φταις καθόλου εσύ για τα επαγγελματικά σου και όποιος σε κατηγόρησε γι'αυτό ξέρει να χορεύει πάρα πολύ καλά έξω απ'το χορό ή σε κρίνει εσένα και όλους βάσει των δεδομένων του.





> Αν με είχαν γεννήσει σκληροί και αυταρχικοί γονείς, με κανένα ιχνος ευαισθησίας ίσως να ημουν καλύτερα..
> Θα με είχαν στρωσει απο τα 15 μου να δουλευω και δε θα κολοβάραγα τρώγοντας ανθυγιεινά φαγητα καθολη τη διάρκεια της εφηβείας μου....





> Αντί να με πλακώσουν στο ξύλο και να με πετάξουν απο το σπίτι στα 18 μου, να με αναγκασουν να βρω καμια δουλειά κλπ....


Όχι απαραίτητα. Άνθρωποι που μεγάλωσαν με τέτοιους γονείς που περιγράφεις έχουν πολλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και βάρη. Πίστεψέ με. Βγάζουν τα απωθημένα τους που δεν έζησαν μικροί και είναι τα πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Φίλε Σελτζούκε είμαι μεγαλύτερος σου και στα περισσότερα από όσα γράφεις ταυτίζομαι..Το πιο εύκολο αν το πάρεις απόφαση είναι να χάσεις τα κιλά σου και το να μην είσαι παρθένος.Εγώ θα είμαι μια ζωή παρθένος γιατί είμαι γεννημένος μεταξύ 23 Αυγούστου και 22 Σεπτεμβρίου.Τα υπόλοιπα θες αρκετό κόπο για να τα φτιάξεις αλλά πολύ λίγη προσπάθεια για να τα παρατήσεις.Το πιο εύκολο είναι τα παρατήσεις.Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Γάτος

Ως άνθρωπος που έχει καταφέρει το 1 και το 4 από τα όσα αναφέρεις, θέλω να σου πω με πολύ αγάπη, πως είσαι πολύ μικρός. Το 4 το δούλεψα στα 24 μου και το 1 στα 27 μου!! Θα σε προτρέψω να κάνεις διατροφή και όχι δίαιτα, να τρως υγιεινά, ας τρως και πολύ και 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα να περπατάς. Στα εργασιακά, όλοι αποτυχημένοι είμαστε επίσης. Οι μονοι επιτυχημενοι είναι ο λάτσης και ο βαρδινογιάννης... Κι εμένα με στεναχωρεί ΠΑΡΑ πολύ, απλά προσπαθώ να χωνέψω πως έχουμε πιάσει πάτο ως κοινωνία σε αυτό το θέμα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Εγω λεω Σελτζουκε οτι τα βλεπεις πολυ απαισιοδοξα , πολλα απο αυτα που σενοχλουν διορθωνονται , μην πω ολα , δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινεις μεγαλος και τρανος στα εργασιακα σου , οι γονεις ποτε δεν ειναι αυτοι που θελουμε , εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου , δεστα αλλιως .



Aσε ρε Μαcgyver, αυτα μας τα'παν και αλλοι, και πανω απο ολα εγω στον εαυτο μου.

"να μη τα βλεπω απαισιοδοξα, ολα διορθώνονται," κλπ κλπ ενα ματσο ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ ελεγα στον εαυτό μου και τιποτα αλλο, στα λογια και στην ουτοπία δεν καταφερε κανεις τιποτα, εκτος και αν ειναι φιλοσοφος.

Μπούχτισα απο λογια και όνειρα και αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες τοσα χρονια που πήγαν χαμένα γαμω το αδειο μου κεφάλι γαμω..

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Καλησπέρα Σελτζούκε. Μην τα βλέπεις απαισιόδοξα τα πράγματα. Όπως λέει και ο Macgyver, διορθώνονται αυτά. Είσαι νέος ακόμα. Δε σε πήρανε τα χρόνια. Είχα κι εγώ μερικά απ'αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω πριν πολλά χρόνια. Ειδικά για τα εργασιακά, εκεί και αν δεν πρέπει να σε παίρνει απο κάτω γιατι έτσι οπως τά'κανε το κ***κρατός μας, σχεδόν όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι υποφέρουν, ειδικά αυτοί του ιδιωτικού τομέα. 30+ % είναι η πραγματική ανεργία, 60+ % στους νέους, 30 % περίπου είναι αυτοί που δουλεύουν για το βασικό. Εδω υπάρχουν πολλαπλοί κάτοχοι Master πτυχίων και παραπάνω και μπαινοβγαίνουν στον ΟΑΕΔ. Τι να λέμε τώρα. Δε φταις καθόλου εσύ για τα επαγγελματικά σου και όποιος σε κατηγόρησε γι'αυτό ξέρει να χορεύει πάρα πολύ καλά έξω απ'το χορό ή σε κρίνει εσένα και όλους βάσει των δεδομένων του.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι απαραίτητα. Άνθρωποι που μεγάλωσαν με τέτοιους γονείς που περιγράφεις έχουν πολλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και βάρη. Πίστεψέ με. Βγάζουν τα απωθημένα τους που δεν έζησαν μικροί και είναι τα πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα.



Μα πως να μη τα βλεπω απαισιοδοξα τα πραγματα οταν εχω φτασει 25 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΜΑΝΤΡΑΧΑΛΟΣ και δεν έχω κανει τιποτα απο αυτα που εχει κανει, οχι ενας αλλος 25χρονος, αλλά ενας 18χρονος??

Πως δε με πήρανε τα χρόνια οταν σε 5 χρονακια φτάνω 30? Και ποσες γυναικες θα προλάβω υποτίθεται να γνωρισω μεχρι να φτάσω την ηλικια γαμου, ετσι οπως το παω?? 1, 1 ή καμία?
Ασε μας τώρα....

Όσον αφορά τα στατιστικά πάνω στην εργασία, και να μπορουσα να δουλέψω δεν θα το έκανα επειδή βαριέμαι να παω να δουλέψω. Εχω αποχαυνωθεί σε ένα σπιτι και δε κάνω τιποτα, κατι σαν βιολογικά νεκρος, ενα ζόμπι που λέμε γαμωτι...



Ούτε εγω έζησα τη ζωη μου μικρος και τώρα βγαζω απωθημένα..

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Φίλε Σελτζούκε είμαι μεγαλύτερος σου και στα περισσότερα από όσα γράφεις ταυτίζομαι..Το πιο εύκολο αν το πάρεις απόφαση είναι να χάσεις τα κιλά σου και το να μην είσαι παρθένος.Εγώ θα είμαι μια ζωή παρθένος γιατί είμαι γεννημένος μεταξύ 23 Αυγούστου και 22 Σεπτεμβρίου.Τα υπόλοιπα θες αρκετό κόπο για να τα φτιάξεις αλλά πολύ λίγη προσπάθεια για να τα παρατήσεις.Το πιο εύκολο είναι τα παρατήσεις.Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα.



Και εγώ θα ειμαι για παντα παρθενος στο ζώδιο. Το θέμα ειναι να μείνουμε μόνο στο ζώδιο και πουθενά αλλού.

Το πιο εύκολο ειναι πλέον να παραδωθώ και απλά να ελπιζω οτι δε θα πάθω κανα ψυχολογικο τραλαλα όταν μεγαλώσω....μου είναι ολο και δυσκολότερο πλεον να αδυνατίσω.
Διότι δε βλέπω αποτελέσματα σύντομα και αυτό μου κόβει και τη ψυχική δυναμη, συν το ότι συγκρίνω συνεχως τη ζωή μου με άλλους που έχουν καταφέρει να κάνουν πράγματα και αυτό με σκοτώνει.. έχω λυγίσει εντελώς ψυχολογικά δεν έχω τη δύναμη ουτε έξω απο το σπιτι να βγω..

Έχω ξεκινησει προσπαθειες να βελτιωσω ολους τους τομεις του εαυτου μου και έχω αποτύχει 50000000000000 φορές απο τη 1 γυμνασίου.. έχουν υπάρξει στη ζωη μου 3-4 φορές που κατάφερα και αδυνάτισα και μετα παλι τα πήρα ε αι στο δι*ολο πια μπορεί και να μην το'χω....




> Ως άνθρωπος που έχει καταφέρει το 1 και το 4 από τα όσα αναφέρεις, θέλω να σου πω με πολύ αγάπη, πως είσαι πολύ μικρός. Το 4 το δούλεψα στα 24 μου και το 1 στα 27 μου!! Θα σε προτρέψω να κάνεις διατροφή και όχι δίαιτα, να τρως υγιεινά, ας τρως και πολύ και 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα να περπατάς. Στα εργασιακά, όλοι αποτυχημένοι είμαστε επίσης. Οι μονοι επιτυχημενοι είναι ο λάτσης και ο βαρδινογιάννης... Κι εμένα με στεναχωρεί ΠΑΡΑ πολύ, απλά προσπαθώ να χωνέψω πως έχουμε πιάσει πάτο ως κοινωνία σε αυτό το θέμα στην Ελλάδα.


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου, εγώ μπορεί να μη τα πετύχω και ποτέ και καλά να πάθω και θα το αξίζω να μη τα πετύχω ποτέ καθως οπως στρώνει ο καθένας κοιμάται. 

Αυτά με τη διατροφή μου τα εχουν 1000 διατροφολόγοι 150 φορές μετά απο λίγο το παρατάω.... επίσης πηγαίνω και πήγαινα και παλιότερα γυμναστήριο αλλά δεν όταν δε μπορώ να ελεγξω τη διατροφή δε μπορώ....

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις το τι θα φας ή πόσο θα φας; Θα σου πω το εξής. Είχα ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο 3-4 φορές και συνέχεια το σταματούσα. Παράλληλα όμως έτρωγα λίγες ποσότητες και υγιεινά και έπεσα 70 κιλά. Την 4η φορά που πήγα, ήμουν αδύνατος με κρεμασμένο δέρμα, και ΜΟΝΟ τότε είδα πως το γυμναστήριο λειτουργούσε, διότι ήταν ορατό στον καθρέπτη. Για εμένα, κάνε το βήμα ξανά και ξανά, μέχρι να καταφέρεις να σταθεροποιηθείς. Ναι απέτυχες τη 1, ναι απέτυχες τη 2η, ναι μπορεί να αποτύχεις ξανά και ξανά. Όλες αυτές οι αποτυχίες όμως, είναι οι ευκαιρίες σου για να οδηγηθείς σε κάτι επιτυχές. :)

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις το τι θα φας ή πόσο θα φας; Θα σου πω το εξής. Είχα ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο 3-4 φορές και συνέχεια το σταματούσα. Παράλληλα όμως έτρωγα λίγες ποσότητες και υγιεινά και έπεσα 70 κιλά. Την 4η φορά που πήγα, ήμουν αδύνατος με κρεμασμένο δέρμα, και ΜΟΝΟ τότε είδα πως το γυμναστήριο λειτουργούσε, διότι ήταν ορατό στον καθρέπτη. Για εμένα, κάνε το βήμα ξανά και ξανά, μέχρι να καταφέρεις να σταθεροποιηθείς. Ναι απέτυχες τη 1, ναι απέτυχες τη 2η, ναι μπορεί να αποτύχεις ξανά και ξανά. Όλες αυτές οι αποτυχίες όμως, είναι οι ευκαιρίες σου για να οδηγηθείς σε κάτι επιτυχές. :)


Αυτο που ειπες πιάνει σε καποιον που απετυχε τη πρωτη και τη δευτερη φορά, αλλα μιλας σε καποιον που απέτυχε τη διακοστή πρώτη και διακοστή δεύτερη φορά.....Μιλάς σε εναν βετεράνο της υπερτατης αποτυχίας, ξεφτίλας και ταπείνωσης, τώρα όχι ψέμματα. 

Πρέπει να έχεις τρελή εφυϊα και λόγο για να με πείσεις πλέον....

Εσύ πως αδυνάτισες? Και τι εκανες με το κρεμασμένο δέρμα?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Μα πως να μη τα βλεπω απαισιοδοξα τα πραγματα οταν εχω φτασει 25 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΜΑΝΤΡΑΧΑΛΟΣ και δεν έχω κανει τιποτα απο αυτα που εχει κανει, οχι ενας αλλος 25χρονος, αλλά ενας 18χρονος??
> 
> Πως δε με πήρανε τα χρόνια οταν σε 5 χρονακια φτάνω 30? Και ποσες γυναικες θα προλάβω υποτίθεται να γνωρισω μεχρι να φτάσω την ηλικια γαμου, ετσι οπως το παω?? 1, 1 ή καμία?
> Ασε μας τώρα....


Τι να πω εγώ τότε που είμαι 30; Εγώ να δεις που αντιμετωπίζω δυσβάσταχτα προβλήματα στο γκομενικό τομέα. Ενώ είμαι νορμάλ εμφανησιακά, δε με κοιτάζει *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ* γυναίκα στο δρόμο και όσες κοιτάξω ακόμα και με τα γυαλιά ηλίου μου (που έχουν κατάμαυρους φακούς παρακαλώ που δε φαίνονται τα μάτια μου) γυρνάνε το κεφάλι αλλού παρόλαυτά, και μερικές ακόμα αλλάζουν μέχρι και δρόμο ώστε να με αποφύγουν. Με αντιμετωπίζουν σαν λεπρό! Έχω φάει τρελό πακέτο και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ τελείως! Και *ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ* οτι έχω καρακομπλάρει με όλο αυτό και δεν πάω ποτέ να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα, είτε σε καφετέρια bar/club, παραλία, άλλες εκδηλώσεις, κλπ.. Βασικά, δεν το κάνει ο μέσος άντρας αυτό. Τουλάχιστον εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Η μέση ηλικία γάμου για τον άντρα τις σημερινές ημέρες πολλές φορές είναι τα mid-30. Σελτζούκο, εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα, και εσυ ξεσπάς πάνω μου;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εσύ πως αδυνάτισες? Και τι εκανες με το κρεμασμένο δέρμα?


Εγώ που έχω αδυνατίσει πριν 10 χρόνια μπορώ να σου πως το έκανα με δίαιτα υγιεινή διατροφή (όχι χημική η εξαντλιτική δίαιτα) και καλό ύπνο (8ωρο) χωρίς γυμναστική και έχασα πάνω απο 25 κιλά σε 9 μήνες. Δέρμα δεν κρέμασα καθόλου.

----------


## Γάτος

Λυπάμαι. Ίσως είναι λάθος μου που στο παρουσιάζω έτσι, διότι ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του αντοχές. Θα σε προτρέψω απλά να συνεχίσεις διότι αξίζεις να σε αγαπάς.
Αδυνάτισα ως εξής. Ένα βράδυ από το πάχος δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω, οπότε ειπα τέλος! Αρχίζω υγιεινή διατροφή. Άρχισα να τρώω υγιεινά και έκανα πολύ περπάτημα. Πήγαινα σε μέρη που μου άρεσαν με τα πόδια. Έτσι έχασα τα κιλά. Η αερόβια είναι για να χάνεις κιλά και η αναερόβια (βάρη) για να παίρνεις μύες. Οπότε, την προηγούμενη περίοδο έκανα βάρη και το δέρμα έχει φύγει από παντού. Έχει μείνει ένα τακ στην κοιλιά μόνο. Το θέμα είναι πως λόγω της ΙΨΔ το έκοψα αυτές τις μέρες, όμως λόγω της ΙΨΔ είχα και τόσο αυστηρή πειθαρχία ώστε να χάσω τα κιλά. Απλά, θα πρέπει να πειθαρχήσεις λοιπόν, κάτι που θα το καταφέρεις αν σε μελετάς στον καθρέπτη. Α!! Δεν ξέρω αν σου αρέσουν τα διαγράμματα. Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ να βαζω τα κιλά στο excel και να βλέπω σε γράφημα την πτώση. :ρ Δοκίμασε και αυτό ή ό,τι θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει με τον χαρακτήρα σου!

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Τι να πω εγώ τότε που είμαι 30; Εγώ να δεις που αντιμετωπίζω δυσβάσταχτα προβλήματα στο γκομενικό τομέα. Ενώ είμαι νορμάλ εμφανησιακά, δε με κοιτάζει *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ* γυναίκα στο δρόμο και όσες κοιτάξω ακόμα και με τα γυαλιά ηλίου μου (που έχουν κατάμαυρους φακούς παρακαλώ που δε φαίνονται τα μάτια μου) γυρνάνε το κεφάλι αλλού παρόλαυτά, και μερικές ακόμα αλλάζουν μέχρι και δρόμο ώστε να με αποφύγουν. Με αντιμετωπίζουν σαν λεπρό! Έχω φάει τρελό πακέτο και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ τελείως! Και *ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ* οτι έχω καρακομπλάρει με όλο αυτό και δεν πάω ποτέ να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα, είτε σε καφετέρια bar/club, παραλία, άλλες εκδηλώσεις, κλπ.. Βασικά, δεν το κάνει ο μέσος άντρας αυτό. Τουλάχιστον εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Η μέση ηλικία γάμου για τον άντρα τις σημερινές ημέρες πολλές φορές είναι τα mid-30. Σελτζούκο, εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα, και εσυ ξεσπάς πάνω μου;


Δε ξεσπώ πάνω σου.

Δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατί εισαι νορμαλ εμφανιση και δε σε κοιτάζουν.

Εγω παντως ΔΕΝ είμαι νορμαλ εμφανιση (είμαι άσχημος) και δεν έχω καθολου εμπειρία οπότε υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.

Οσον αφορά το να πλησιάσω κοπέλα, ούτε για αστείο. ποιος ο λογος να το κάνω όταν ξέρω απο πριν οτι θα φάω άκυρο? 
Τα άκυρα μονο κακο μπορουν να κάνουν και μονο να ενδυναμωσουν την ήδη κυρίαρχη πεποιθηση μου πως είμαι άσχημος μπορουν να επιφέρουν. 

Οπότε έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή με το άλλο φύλο για να διαφυλάξω τη λίγη αξιοπρέπεια και αυτοπεποίθηση που μου έχει απομείνει.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Λυπάμαι. Ίσως είναι λάθος μου που στο παρουσιάζω έτσι, διότι ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του αντοχές. Θα σε προτρέψω απλά να συνεχίσεις διότι αξίζεις να σε αγαπάς.
> Αδυνάτισα ως εξής. Ένα βράδυ από το πάχος δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω, οπότε ειπα τέλος! Αρχίζω υγιεινή διατροφή. Άρχισα να τρώω υγιεινά και έκανα πολύ περπάτημα. Πήγαινα σε μέρη που μου άρεσαν με τα πόδια. Έτσι έχασα τα κιλά. Η αερόβια είναι για να χάνεις κιλά και η αναερόβια (βάρη) για να παίρνεις μύες. Οπότε, την προηγούμενη περίοδο έκανα βάρη και το δέρμα έχει φύγει από παντού. Έχει μείνει ένα τακ στην κοιλιά μόνο. Το θέμα είναι πως λόγω της ΙΨΔ το έκοψα αυτές τις μέρες, όμως λόγω της ΙΨΔ είχα και τόσο αυστηρή πειθαρχία ώστε να χάσω τα κιλά. Απλά, θα πρέπει να πειθαρχήσεις λοιπόν, κάτι που θα το καταφέρεις αν σε μελετάς στον καθρέπτη. Α!! Δεν ξέρω αν σου αρέσουν τα διαγράμματα. Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ να βαζω τα κιλά στο excel και να βλέπω σε γράφημα την πτώση. :ρ Δοκίμασε και αυτό ή ό,τι θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει με τον χαρακτήρα σου!


Μη λυπάσαι. Εγώ λυπάμαι που κάποτε θα μεγαλώσω και θα κοιτάξω πίσω στη ζωή μου και θα μετανιώνω πικρά αυτο που θα βλέπω....

Βάρη κάνω και εγώ, και, να σου πω την αλήθεια, ειναι το μόνο που με κάνει να νιώθω καλά....

Είμαι τοσο down που βαριέμαι και δεν έχω την όρεξη ουτε excel να χρησιμοποιησω, μιλάμε με έχει πάρει πολύ απο κάτω. Νιώθω οτι ακομα και αν επανακτήσω πάλι τη ζωη μου, θα είμαι μια φθηνή αντιγραφή του παλαιού εαυτού μου και ότι οσα και να ζήσω ποτέ δε θα είναι τοσο καλό όσο αν ζούσα καλύτερα απο τα 17 ή 18 μου. 


Δε ξέρω ουτε να γράψω δεν έχω όρεξη πλέον....

----------


## elis

ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΧΤΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ
ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΣΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΔΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΤΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΨΑ ΜΕΣΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΖΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατί εισαι νορμαλ εμφανιση και δε σε κοιτάζουν.


Και εγώ τό'χω πάρα πολύ μεγάλη απορία αυτό. Βασικά, έχω την εντύπωση πως οι Ελληνίδες τα κάνουν αυτά πιο πολύ. Και όταν λέω νορμάλ εμφάνιση, μη φανταστείς κανας ωραίος.



> Οσον αφορά το να πλησιάσω κοπέλα, ούτε για αστείο. ποιος ο λογος να το κάνω όταν ξέρω απο πριν οτι θα φάω άκυρο?
> Τα άκυρα μονο κακο μπορουν να κάνουν και μονο να ενδυναμωσουν την ήδη κυρίαρχη πεποιθηση μου πως είμαι άσχημος μπορουν να επιφέρουν. 
> 
> Οπότε έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή με το άλλο φύλο για να διαφυλάξω τη λίγη αξιοπρέπεια και αυτοπεποίθηση που μου έχει απομείνει.


Τα ίδια λέω κι εγώ για εμένα.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Εγώ λέω να δημιουργήσω το σύλλογο των αιώνιων μπακουριών Ελλάδας...Ποιοι θα μου κάνουν την τιμή να συμμετέχουν; :ρ
Καμμιά σοβαρή γυναίκα εκεί έξω,δε θα σε κοροϊδέψει επειδή της μίλησες με ωραίο τρόπο.Αλλο να σε απορρίψει και άλλο να σε κοροϊδέψει..
Με την διατήρηση της και καλά αξιόπρεπειας και αυτοπεποίθησης,δε λύνεται το πρόβλημα της μοναξιάς αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι :p

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΧΤΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ
> ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΣΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝΕ
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΔΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΤΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΨΑ ΜΕΣΑ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΖΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ
> ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ


Ακυρο... ΜΟΝΟ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ.
Το λενε ολοι οι ψυχολόγοι και οι μετρησεις, η εμφάνιση παιζει το 55%. Μπράτσα ομορφιά υψος κλπ. Ολα τα άλλα τελικα ειναι ρομαντικές μπουφες και τίποτα άλλο.

Η Γυναικα (οπως και ο ανδρας) πρώτα θα κοιτάξει αν ειναι εμφανισιμος εξωτερικα και μετα αν ειναι "εμφανισισμος" εσωτερικά. Αν δεν είναι ωραιος ο ανδρας εξωτερικά δε μπα να είναι θεος στο εσωτερικό του δε πρόκειται να εχει καμια ελπιδα.

Αυτα που λέει η κοινωνια οτι μετράει το μυαλό και το τι λέει ο ανδρας ειναι μπαρουφες των γυναικων......ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ
ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ
ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΔΕ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΙ ΑΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΑΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΝΕ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΘΗΚΟΣ ΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ

----------


## Macgyver

> Ακυρο... ΜΟΝΟ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ.
> Το λενε ολοι οι ψυχολόγοι και οι μετρησεις, η εμφάνιση παιζει το 55%. Μπράτσα ομορφιά υψος κλπ. Ολα τα άλλα τελικα ειναι ρομαντικές μπουφες και τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> Η Γυναικα (οπως και ο ανδρας) πρώτα θα κοιτάξει αν ειναι εμφανισιμος εξωτερικα και μετα αν ειναι "εμφανισισμος" εσωτερικά. Αν δεν είναι ωραιος ο ανδρας εξωτερικά δε μπα να είναι θεος στο εσωτερικό του δε πρόκειται να εχει καμια ελπιδα.
> 
> Αυτα που λέει η κοινωνια οτι μετράει το μυαλό και το τι λέει ο ανδρας ειναι μπαρουφες των γυναικων......ΤΕΛΟΣ!


Ιδιως στον αντρα δεν μετραει τοσο η εμφανιση , μετρανε οι κοινωνικες και επικοινωνιακες δεξιοτητες , συν την αυτοπεποιθηση .

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Ιδιως στον αντρα δεν μετραει τοσο η εμφανιση , μετρανε οι κοινωνικες και επικοινωνιακες δεξιοτητες , συν την αυτοπεποιθηση .


Ολα αυτά τα ελεγα και εγω μεχρι τα 24 χρονια ζωης....οτι δε μετρα η εμφανιση αλλα οι κοινωνικες και επικοινωνιακες κλπ κλπ μιλάμε σε διαβαζω και ειναι σαν να διαβάζω τον νεαρότερο εαυτο μου.

Αλλά εχω χασει πλέον τη πιστη μου σε αυτες τις θεωριες Macgyver....

----------


## Γάτος

Πάντως, θέλω να σου πω πως αυτό που λες ισχύει... Το πολύ δύσκολο είναι να αλλάξεις το μέσα σου... Αυτό δυστυχώς, ούτε εγώ το έχω καταφέρει. Να καταλάβεις, πήρα γυαλιά ηλίου και αισθάνομαι "αστείος" αν τα βάλω. Αυτό είναι η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Δεν ειναι το βάρος σου που σου φταίει στην ουσία. :) Απλώς το χρησιμοποιείς για να σε κατηγορείς και καλά κάνεις, απλά προσπάθησε αν μπορείς να πας και άλλη κόντρα. Μόνο όση αντέχεις. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο όλο το πακέτο. Μια άσκηση που πιάνει είναι να πας στον καθρέπτη και να δηλώσεις πως είσαι ομορφος. Πες το και να μην το πιστεύεις. Μετά από λίγο καιρό, θα σου γίνει πεποίθηση. Εμπιστέψου με σε παρακαλώ και θα το δεις. :)

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ
> ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ
> ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΔΕ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΙ ΑΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΑΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΝΕ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΘΗΚΟΣ ΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗ ΚΛΑΙΓΕΣΑΙ


Τα προσπάθησα και απέτυχα για 300ο φορά.... ισως τελικά για το μονο που ειμαι ικανος ειναι να κάτσω στο σπιτι και να κλαίγομαι..

----------


## Γάτος

Θα διαφωνούσα με τον Macgyver, όμως κοίτα, πολλοί άσχημοι είναι Νάρκισσοι και είναι πόλοι έλξης. :) Έχω δει πολλούς όμορφους και μη νάρκισσους να μην μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στην κοινωνία και να μην είναι αποδεκτοί. ;)

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ακυρο... ΜΟΝΟ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ.
> Το λενε ολοι οι ψυχολόγοι και οι μετρησεις, η εμφάνιση παιζει το 55%. Μπράτσα ομορφιά υψος κλπ. Ολα τα άλλα τελικα ειναι ρομαντικές μπουφες και τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> Η Γυναικα (οπως και ο ανδρας) πρώτα θα κοιτάξει αν ειναι εμφανισιμος εξωτερικα και μετα αν ειναι "εμφανισισμος" εσωτερικά. Αν δεν είναι ωραιος ο ανδρας εξωτερικά δε μπα να είναι θεος στο εσωτερικό του δε πρόκειται να εχει καμια ελπιδα.
> 
> Αυτα που λέει η κοινωνια οτι μετράει το μυαλό και το τι λέει ο ανδρας ειναι μπαρουφες των γυναικων......ΤΕΛΟΣ!


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να λέει οτι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με τους όμορφους και το αντίστοιχο γιατι αν ήταν έτσι, θα βλέπαμε σχεδόν μόνο ομώνυμα ζευγάρια. Οι άντρες ναι, κοιτάζουν πολύ την εξωτερική εμφάνιση σε μια γυναίκα. Και οι γυναίκες κοιτάζουν την εμφάνιση, αλλα όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με τους άντρες. Εξαίρεση αποτελούν οι διάσημες, showbiz, άλλα και κάποιες υπερψωνισμένες εκτός των 2 προηγουμένων κατηγοριών.

Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που δεν ανήκουν στην παραπάνω κατηγορία που ανέφερα δεν κοιτάζουν την εξωτερική εμφάνιση σε ακραίο βαθμό η στον ίδιο βαθμό με τον άντρα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί καταρχάς, εχω δει άπειρες φορές κάτι πανέμορφες γυναίκες με μέτριους η ακόμα και με άσχημους άντρες. Συμβαίνει πολύ πιο συχνά απ'το αντίστοιχο. Επίσης, το εξωπραγματικό φτύσιμο που τρώω (που έχω νορμάλ εμφάνιση) απ'τις γυναίκες απλά δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια! Νομίζω πως κάνει κατακλυσμό. Η εμφάνισή μου δε δικαιολογεί τέτοια αποτελέσματα σε καμία περίπτωση. Το ξαναλέω, δεν είμαι κανας ωραίος.

----------


## elis

> Τα προσπάθησα και απέτυχα για 300ο φορά.... ισως τελικά για το μονο που ειμαι ικανος ειναι να κάτσω στο σπιτι και να κλαίγομαι..


ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΟΠΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ Η ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ Η ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ 
ΑΜΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΕΛΗΣΗΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ
ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΣΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΣΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΣΑΙ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Πάντως, θέλω να σου πω πως αυτό που λες ισχύει... Το πολύ δύσκολο είναι να αλλάξεις το μέσα σου... Αυτό δυστυχώς, ούτε εγώ το έχω καταφέρει. Να καταλάβεις, πήρα γυαλιά ηλίου και αισθάνομαι "αστείος" αν τα βάλω. Αυτό είναι η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Δεν ειναι το βάρος σου που σου φταίει στην ουσία. :) Απλώς το χρησιμοποιείς για να σε κατηγορείς και καλά κάνεις, απλά προσπάθησε αν μπορείς να πας και άλλη κόντρα. Μόνο όση αντέχεις. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο όλο το πακέτο. Μια άσκηση που πιάνει είναι να πας στον καθρέπτη και να δηλώσεις πως είσαι ομορφος. Πες το και να μην το πιστεύεις. Μετά από λίγο καιρό, θα σου γίνει πεποίθηση. Εμπιστέψου με σε παρακαλώ και θα το δεις. :)



Αυτο με τα γυαλιά ηλίου ισχύει και με μενα.

Τωρα αν παω εγω σε ενα καθρέφτη και πω "αυτος ειναι ομορφος" ή θα με πιάσει κύμα νευρικού γέλιου ή θα νιώθω οτι κοροιδεύω τον εαυτό μου.

Εννοείται πως δε φταίει μονο το βαρος αλλά το βαρος ειναι που με έσπρωξε στο να χτίσω αυτη τη νοοτροπία και ψυχοσύνθεση και προσωπικότητα. Ξερεις κάτι? Οση αυτοπεποιθηση και να εχεις, οση κοντρα και αν πας, φτάνεις σε ενα σημείο που σταματάς λιγο για να αναλογιστείς τι εχεις κανει, που σε εχει πάει ολη αυτή η κόντρα, και εγω οταν κοιτώ πισω κοιτώ μονο αποτυχίες.
Έτσι η ψυχική μου δύναμη ολο και στερεύει....





> Θα διαφωνούσα με τον Macgyver, όμως κοίτα, πολλοί άσχημοι είναι Νάρκισσοι και είναι πόλοι έλξης. :) Έχω δει πολλούς όμορφους και μη νάρκισσους να μην μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στην κοινωνία και να μην είναι αποδεκτοί. ;)


Αν και δεν μίλησε για ναρκισσισμός ο Macgyver, εγω βλεπω ομορφες με ομορφους, μετριες με μέτριους και άσχημες με ασχημους. Αυτο λέει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## elis

ΕΝΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΥΟΠΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ
ΡΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΟΠΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΟΠΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ
ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ Σ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ
ΤΟ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΚΙ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΞΕΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Ε τότε αφού θεωρείς πως είσαι άσχημος,βρες μια άσχημη.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να λέει οτι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με τους όμορφους και το αντίστοιχο γιατι αν ήταν έτσι, θα βλέπαμε σχεδόν μόνο ομώνυμα ζευγάρια. Οι άντρες ναι, κοιτάζουν πολύ την εξωτερική εμφάνιση σε μια γυναίκα. Και οι γυναίκες κοιτάζουν την εμφάνιση, αλλα όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με τους άντρες. Εξαίρεση αποτελούν οι διάσημες, showbiz, άλλα και κάποιες υπερψωνισμένες εκτός των 2 προηγουμένων κατηγοριών.
> 
> Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που δεν ανήκουν στην παραπάνω κατηγορία που ανέφερα δεν κοιτάζουν την εξωτερική εμφάνιση σε ακραίο βαθμό η στον ίδιο βαθμό με τον άντρα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί καταρχάς, εχω δει άπειρες φορές κάτι πανέμορφες γυναίκες με μέτριους η ακόμα και με άσχημους άντρες. Συμβαίνει πολύ πιο συχνά απ'το αντίστοιχο. Επίσης, το εξωπραγματικό φτύσιμο που τρώω (που έχω νορμάλ εμφάνιση) απ'τις γυναίκες απλά δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια! Νομίζω πως κάνει κατακλυσμό. Η εμφάνισή μου δε δικαιολογεί τέτοια αποτελέσματα σε καμία περίπτωση. Το ξαναλέω, δεν είμαι κανας ωραίος.


πφφφ αυτο που βλέπεις ομορφες με ασχημους που λες ειναι η μειοψηφία!!!

Απλά επειδη ειναι ενα αξιοπροσεκτο, ίσως, γεγονός, ο εγκέφαλος μας το αποθηκεύει ως κάτι αξιοσημείωτο και το αναγάγουμε ως κάτι που γινεται συχνα. Αλλα δεν ειναι έτσι.

Απο τις 200 γυναικες μόνο οι 5 θα κάνουν σχέση με καποιον κατωτέρου επιπεδου - και ΝΑΙ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ επίπεδα. Ο καθένας θα κάνει σχέση με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι ίδιος ή ανώτερος με αυτον σε επιπεδο καριερας, λεφτών, ομορφιάς και σώματικης υποδομής.

Δε θα δεις ποτέ εναν τσαγκάρη να έχει σχέση με μια πλούσια δικηγόρο, ούτε έναν αθλητή να κάνει σχέση με μια υπερβαρη, ούτε εναν όμορφο άνδρα με μια μέτρια γυναικα, ούτε εναν διάσημο με μια που δεν είναι διάσημη ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ.

Οσους δεις είναι απλά η μειοψηφια. Ολα έχουν να κανουν με την γενετική, τα γονιδια και την επίδειξη ισχύος. Οσα πιο πολλά εχεις να προσφέρεις στο τραπεζι άλλα τόσα θελεις να προσφέρει και ή αλλη πλευρα - και τι στο καλο- μου φαίνεται κάπως φυσιολογικό.

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΠΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ

----------


## elis

ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΣΑΚΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΤΣΑΓΚΑΡΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΔΗΞΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΑΡΙΑ
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΑΚΑΛΑΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ ΔΕ ΛΕΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ
ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΔΗΞΕΙ ΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΑΝΕΤΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> ΕΝΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΥΟΠΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ
> ΡΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΟΠΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΟΠΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ
> ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ Σ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ
> ΤΟ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΚΙ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ
> ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΞΕΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ


Εlis άμα ξέρεις καμμία τέτοια στείλε την,δεν έχω πρόβλημα..

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΑ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑΣΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ
ΟΠΟΤΕ Σ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΑ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑΣΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ
> ΟΠΟΤΕ Σ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ


Λοιπον κοιταξε ελις και εγω αν ημουν γυναικα και εβλεπα κανα μπουλη να μου κλαίγεται αυτα θα του ελεγε οτι "δε μετρα η εμφανιση αλλά η προσωπικοτητα κλπ" και την ιδια στιγμη θα σκαναρα σε ποιο τεκνο με six pack θα ανοιξω τα ποδια μου σήμερα

Ασε τωρα ολες οι γυναικες ΑΛΛΑ και εμεις οι ανδρες τα ιδια λεμε για να μην κατηγορώ μονο τις γυναικες.

ΟΛΟΙ μου το λενε ελισ. ΟΛΟΙ γυρω μου αυτο μου λενε, οτι οι γυναικες κοιτουν τα λεφτα και την εμφανιση ολοι οι φιλοι μου και ενας γνωστος μου στο γυμναστηριο αυτα μου έλεγε.

Αν ολοι αυτοι που ειναι κοινωνικοι και εχουν την δεκαπλάσια αλληλεπιδραση και εμπειρια με τις γυναικες απο μενα λένε τετοια πραγματα άρα ετσι θα ειναι.....

Η σημερινη κοινωνια ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ στο εξωτερικο περίβλημα, αυτη ειναι η μοδα, δε το κατηγορώ, ετσι ειναι η ανθρωπινη φύση, δεν απαιτω απο κανεναν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Απλα επισημαίνω τι ισχυει.

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΚΟΠΑΝΗΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ
> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΚΟΠΑΝΗΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ
> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ
> ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ


Συμφωνω οτι ο χαρακτηρας ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το εξωτερικό περίβλημα.

Το εσωτερικο ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το εξωτερικο, αλλα η κοινωνια στα σεξουαλικα ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ!!!!

Αυτο προσπαθώ να πω..

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc


και το τραγουδακι νομιζω αναφέρεται σε ανδρα που ντυθηκε γυναικα wtf....

----------


## kostas19917

ΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ 108 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ 80. ΚΟΨΕ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΕ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΑ. ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΛΙΝΚ :
http://www.in2life.gr/wellbeing/exer...pos-se-20.html
http://www.queen.gr/well-being/DIATR...a-fytikes-ines
http://www.mensfitness.co.uk/exercis...e-you/page/0/1
http://www.vita.gr/diatrofi/eating-h...seis-sto-foyl/
http://www.muscleandfitness.gr/koryf...diaplasi-a-396

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ 108 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ 80. ΚΟΨΕ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΕ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΑ. ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΛΙΝΚ :
> http://www.in2life.gr/wellbeing/exer...pos-se-20.html
> http://www.queen.gr/well-being/DIATR...a-fytikes-ines
> http://www.mensfitness.co.uk/exercis...e-you/page/0/1
> http://www.vita.gr/diatrofi/eating-h...seis-sto-foyl/
> http://www.muscleandfitness.gr/koryf...diaplasi-a-396


Χαίρω πολυ ημουν 135 κιλα και μεσα σε δυο μήνες έγινα 100 (οι δυο πρώτοι μηνες του στρατού) 

Αυτο σημαινει 35 κιλά μεσα σε δυο μηνες.

Οσον αφορα τα λινκ, βαρέθηκα ολη μου τη ζωη να διαβαζω λινκ, εχω αποκτησει γνωσεις απο βασικη υγιεινη διατροφή μεχρι μποντι μπιλντιγκ.

Το προβλημα πλέον βρισκεται βαθια μέσα στο σαπιο μυαλό μου και οχι στην έλλειψη γνώση..

----------


## elis

> Συμφωνω οτι ο χαρακτηρας ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το εξωτερικό περίβλημα.
> 
> Το εσωτερικο ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το εξωτερικο, αλλα η κοινωνια στα σεξουαλικα ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ!!!!
> 
> Αυτο προσπαθώ να πω..


ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΦΙΧΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΣΦΙΧΤΗΣ ΕΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΣΦΙΧΤΕΡΜΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω και παλι θα ξαναρωτησω...και να δω ποτε καποιος θα μου λύσει την απορία μου.. αυτο το φορουμ ειναι Γ Ε Μ Α Τ Ο με αγορια και κορίτσια αυτης της ηλικιας, εξυπνα. ευαισθητα πλάσματα που τους αξιζει να βρουν τρυφεροτητα στη ζωή τους και υποφερουν απο μοναξια. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ???

----------


## kostas19917

> εγω και παλι θα ξαναρωτησω...και να δω ποτε καποιος θα μου λύσει την απορία μου.. αυτο το φορουμ ειναι Γ Ε Μ Α Τ Ο με αγορια και κορίτσια αυτης της ηλικιας, εξυπνα. ευαισθητα πλάσματα που τους αξιζει να βρουν τρυφεροτητα στη ζωή τους και υποφερουν απο μοναξια. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ???


γιατι ειμαστε απο μακρινες περιοχες μεταξυ μας .απλο

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> εγω και παλι θα ξαναρωτησω...και να δω ποτε καποιος θα μου λύσει την απορία μου.. αυτο το φορουμ ειναι Γ Ε Μ Α Τ Ο με αγορια και κορίτσια αυτης της ηλικιας, εξυπνα. ευαισθητα πλάσματα που τους αξιζει να βρουν τρυφεροτητα στη ζωή τους και υποφερουν απο μοναξια. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ???


οχι για την αποσταση,γιατι η αποσταση οταν το εχει καποιος αναγγη γινετε απλα χιλιοστα.μπορουν να κανουν αν και δεν το βλεπω καλη ιδεα,δεν τους κατακρινει ουτε απαγορευει κανενας,στειλτε πμ οποιος θελει και ας κανει.απλος να θυματε οτι 2 κακα δεν κανουν 1 καλο.θα ειναι δυο ανθρωποι με προβληματα,και οτι απλα το χαζοκουτι δεν εχει καμια σχεσει με την κανονικη ζωη.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΦΙΧΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΣΦΙΧΤΗΣ ΕΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΣΦΙΧΤΕΡΜΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ


ασε μας ρε ελλις εγω δεν ειπα οτι θελω να γινω σφιχτερμαν ουτε θελω να γινω μποντιμπλιντερ ασε με στο πονο μ ρε φιλε....

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> εγω και παλι θα ξαναρωτησω...και να δω ποτε καποιος θα μου λύσει την απορία μου.. αυτο το φορουμ ειναι Γ Ε Μ Α Τ Ο με αγορια και κορίτσια αυτης της ηλικιας, εξυπνα. ευαισθητα πλάσματα που τους αξιζει να βρουν τρυφεροτητα στη ζωή τους και υποφερουν απο μοναξια. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ???


Επέτρεψε μου να προσπαθησω να σου δωσω μια απαντηση.

Καταρχήν υπαρχει ντροπη. Οταν εχεις φανερώσει δημόσια πολλά απο τα προσωπικα μυστικα σου που δεν τα εχεις πει ουτε καν στους γονεις σου, μετά ειναι δυσκολο να εκτεθεις και να συναντήσεις καποιον απο κοντα.

Εγω ειχα βρει απο εδω μέσα ενα ατομο απο την ιδια πολη με μενα και ειχαμε ψιλο αποφασίσει να τα πουμε και real αλλά τελικά εκανε πίσω και μου ειπε οτι φοβάται λιγο γιατι μου έχει αποκαλυψει πολλά και, δε ξέρει μπορει να φοβοταν μη τον/την κάνω βουκινο σε ολοκληρη τη πόλη.

Δηλαδη δεν ειναι τοσο απλο Ρέα. Εγω προσωπικά ΕΙΜΑΙ διαθετειμένος να ανοίξω κάποια επαφη εξω απο εδω μέσα αλλα μονο μετά απο εκτενή συζητηση για να σιγουρευτώ οτι έχω να κανω με καποιον/καποια που μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ.

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν θα πεις "αυτός είναι όμορφος", θα πεις, "Είμαι όμορφος!" και σκάσε στα γέλια, δεν μας πειράζει αυτό. Υποτίθεται πως θέλουμε απλά να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα εντυπωθεί μέσα σου αυτή η πεποίθηση και θα σε δεις με άλλα μάτια.. :) Θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις αν παρασύρεσαι σε ποσότητα φαγητού, σε ποιότητα ή και στα δύο;

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Δεν θα πεις "αυτός είναι όμορφος", θα πεις, "Είμαι όμορφος!" και σκάσε στα γέλια, δεν μας πειράζει αυτό. Υποτίθεται πως θέλουμε απλά να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα εντυπωθεί μέσα σου αυτή η πεποίθηση και θα σε δεις με άλλα μάτια.. :) Θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις αν παρασύρεσαι σε ποσότητα φαγητού, σε ποιότητα ή και στα δύο;


Μα και βέβαια παρασύρομαι... και σε ποσοτητα και σε ποιοτητα. 



Ρε παιδιά θέλω να αλλαξω, δεν αντέχω αλλο γαμωτο.... δεν αντέχω άλλο.. δε μπορω πλεον να πιστευω στον εαυτο μου.. κουραστηκα... με πρόδωσα....πειτε μου τι να κανω, πειτε μου και θα το κάνω απο αυριο, αρκει ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ....

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΟΠ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΜΕ
ΕΣΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ

----------


## Γάτος

Θα αγοράσεις πολλά πολλά λαχανικά. Πάρα πολλά. Κυρίως χορταστικά λαχανικά. Όχι μαρούλια, μα λάχανα, κουνουπίδια, κολοκύθια και θα τρως με κάθε γεύμα μια γενναία ποσότητα για να χορταίνεις. Θα μπορούσες να σταματήσεις να αγοράζεις χαζοτρόφιμα, όμως, θα επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να τρωει 2000 θερμίδες με βλακείες 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Αυτό θα το ονομάσεις γεύμα επιτυχίας. Θα σημειώνεις την πρόοδο σου σε φύλλο χαρτί, που θα φτιάξεις ένα διάγραμμα και θα σημειώνεις την πτώση των κιλών σου. Θα μιλήσεις με άλλα παιδιά στο γυμναστήριο, ώστε να έχεις κίνητρο να πας. Θα πίνεις πολύ πολύ νερό ώστε να φεύγει το λίπος. Θα πηγαίνεις κάθε 2-3 μέρες σε ένα μέρος που αγαπάς με τα πόδια ώστε να κάνεις 30 λεπτά περπάτημα (όχι τρέξιμο) και τέλος, θα αποφασίσεις να πειθαρχήσεις! Πειθαρχία για εσένα! Αν παρασυρθείς και φας μια φορά παραπάνω, απλά την επόμενη θα κάνεις πάλι τη διατροφή σου, χωρίς τύψεις! Μήπως άλλα προβλήματα σε ρίχνουν στο φαγητό; Με την οικογένεια σου τα πας καλά;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> πφφφ αυτο που βλέπεις ομορφες με ασχημους που λες ειναι η μειοψηφία!!!Απλά επειδη ειναι ενα αξιοπροσεκτο, ίσως, γεγονός, ο εγκέφαλος μας το αποθηκεύει ως κάτι αξιοσημείωτο και το αναγάγουμε ως κάτι που γινεται συχνα. Αλλα δεν ειναι έτσι.


Όταν λέω εξωτερικής εμφάνισης, δεν εννοοώ μόνο σώμα, αλλα και το πρόσωπο μαζί. Νορμάλ εμφάνιση άντρα είναι π.χ.

νορμάλ πρόσωπο, και fit (όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένο) σώμα. Μέσα σ'αυτό που λες έβαλα και τους άντρες νορμάλ εμφάνισης, οπότε, το ποσοστό αυξάνεται αντί των όμορφων και δεν είναι τόσο μειοψηφία. Ναι είναι αξιοσημείωτο αυτό αλλα δεν παύω να το βλέπω αυτό το φαινόμενο όταν είμαι έξω. Δεν έχω λόγο να σε αμφισβητήσω, λέω αυτά που βλέπω. Απο γυναίκες, υπάρχουν όμορφες, και όμορφες. Μια απλά όμορφη γυναίκα ως την μοντέλα. Ε, η μοντέλα θα έχει τις πιο μεγάλες απαιτήσεις. Μετά πάνε και τα λεφτά σε κάποιες κατηγορίες. Να πω και κάτι άλλο. Εδώ και 10 χρόνια, βελτίωσα την εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση *ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΑ*, άλλα παρόλαυτά οι γκομενικές μου εμπειρίες δε βελτιώθηκαν όσο βελτιώθηκε η εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση. Μόνο κάτι λίγα, απειροελάχιστα. Οι εμπειρίες που έχω δεν είναι ενός ατόμου της ηλικίας μου.





> Απο τις 200 γυναικες μόνο οι 5 θα κάνουν σχέση με καποιον κατωτέρου επιπεδου - και ΝΑΙ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ επίπεδα. Ο καθένας θα κάνει σχέση με εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι ίδιος ή ανώτερος με αυτον σε επιπεδο καριερας, λεφτών.
> 
> Δε θα δεις ποτέ εναν τσαγκάρη να έχει σχέση με μια πλούσια δικηγόρο, ούτε εναν διάσημο με μια που δεν είναι διάσημη ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ.
> 
> Οσους δεις είναι απλά η μειοψηφια. Ολα έχουν να κανουν με την γενετική, τα γονιδια και την επίδειξη ισχύος. Οσα πιο πολλά εχεις να προσφέρεις στο τραπεζι άλλα τόσα θελεις να προσφέρει και ή αλλη πλευρα - και τι στο καλο- μου φαίνεται κάπως φυσιολογικό.


Αυτά τα παραπάνω εκτός εμφάνισης ναι, ισχύουν.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Επέτρεψε μου να προσπαθησω να σου δωσω μια απαντηση.
> 
> Καταρχήν υπαρχει ντροπη. Οταν εχεις φανερώσει δημόσια πολλά απο τα προσωπικα μυστικα σου που δεν τα εχεις πει ουτε καν στους γονεις σου, μετά ειναι δυσκολο να εκτεθεις και να συναντήσεις καποιον απο κοντα.
> 
> Εγω ειχα βρει απο εδω μέσα ενα ατομο απο την ιδια πολη με μενα και ειχαμε ψιλο αποφασίσει να τα πουμε και real αλλά τελικά εκανε πίσω και μου ειπε οτι φοβάται λιγο γιατι μου έχει αποκαλυψει πολλά και, δε ξέρει μπορει να φοβοταν μη τον/την κάνω βουκινο σε ολοκληρη τη πόλη.
> 
> Δηλαδη δεν ειναι τοσο απλο Ρέα. Εγω προσωπικά ΕΙΜΑΙ διαθετειμένος να ανοίξω κάποια επαφη εξω απο εδω μέσα αλλα μονο μετά απο εκτενή συζητηση για να σιγουρευτώ οτι έχω να κανω με καποιον/καποια που μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ.


αψογα! ανοιξε λοιπον ενα νεο θρεντ για περιπτωσεις οπως την δικη σου, κατι που να αποσκοπει σε γνωριμιες με ατομα της ηλικιας σου, μπορει να κανεις νεους φίλους ετσι ανθρωπους που σε καταλαβαινουν συνομηλικους. το οτι εχετε μοιραστει τις αληθειες σας δεν θα επρεπε να λειτουργει ανασταλτικα, το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Η περιπτωση της γνωριμιας που απέτυχε λογω φοβου στην μικρη κοινωνια της πολης σας ..ειναι ενα μεμονωμενο περιστατικο...προσωπικα το βρισκω λίγο κλειστομυαλο αλλα οκ, δικαιωμα της-του. απο εκει και περα υπάρχουν και αλλες επιλογες για να εξερευνησετε, χωρις καν να χρειαστει να μετακινηθεις απο τον καναπέ σου. το μονο που εχεις να κάνεις ειναι να σκεφτεις εναν τιτλο που θα κινητοποιησει τα υπόλοιπα ατομα...δεν εχεις τπτ να χασεις!;)

----------


## Γάτος

Ρέα, είναι κοινωνική φοβία. :) Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που έγραψε διότι πολλές φορές φοβάμαι πως γράφοντας θα τα διαβάσει κάποτε κάποιος γνωστός μου και θα ντραπώ πολύ. Ίσως δεν το έχεις αυτό και για αυτό σου φαίνεται παράξενο.

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΙ
ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΑΨΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ριχνω μια ιδεα.."single miggle 20+" πως σου φενεται...?

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ριχνω μια ιδεα.."single miggle 20+" πως σου φενεται...?


Εχω φτάσει σε ενα ψυχολογικο σημειο που η δημιουργική μου ικανοτητα ειναι στο μηδέν και δε μπορώ να πάρω καμια πρωτοβουλία, οποτε ασε με....

----------


## Γάτος

Εεεεμ βρε παιδί, εσύ δεν ζήτησες γνώμη; Ε γνώμη σου έδωσε η κοπέλα.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Θα αγοράσεις πολλά πολλά λαχανικά. Πάρα πολλά. Κυρίως χορταστικά λαχανικά. Όχι μαρούλια, μα λάχανα, κουνουπίδια, κολοκύθια και θα τρως με κάθε γεύμα μια γενναία ποσότητα για να χορταίνεις. Θα μπορούσες να σταματήσεις να αγοράζεις χαζοτρόφιμα, όμως, θα επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να τρωει 2000 θερμίδες με βλακείες 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Αυτό θα το ονομάσεις γεύμα επιτυχίας. Θα σημειώνεις την πρόοδο σου σε φύλλο χαρτί, που θα φτιάξεις ένα διάγραμμα και θα σημειώνεις την πτώση των κιλών σου. Θα μιλήσεις με άλλα παιδιά στο γυμναστήριο, ώστε να έχεις κίνητρο να πας. Θα πίνεις πολύ πολύ νερό ώστε να φεύγει το λίπος. Θα πηγαίνεις κάθε 2-3 μέρες σε ένα μέρος που αγαπάς με τα πόδια ώστε να κάνεις 30 λεπτά περπάτημα (όχι τρέξιμο) και τέλος, θα αποφασίσεις να πειθαρχήσεις! Πειθαρχία για εσένα! Αν παρασυρθείς και φας μια φορά παραπάνω, απλά την επόμενη θα κάνεις πάλι τη διατροφή σου, χωρίς τύψεις! Μήπως άλλα προβλήματα σε ρίχνουν στο φαγητό; Με την οικογένεια σου τα πας καλά;


πωωω αυτα που γραφεις εγω τα σχεδιαζα το 2006 οταν ημουν 15 χρονων.

Ασε μωρέ, ολα αυτα τα έχω ξεψαχνίσει και τα εχω προσπαθησει εκατον πενηντα φορες....

Αν δεν πειθαρχήσω οπως λες δε προκειται να κανω ουτε τα μισα απο οσα γράφεις....

Και με την οικογενεια εχω προβλημα. Μητέρα με κατάθλιψη και οικονομικα που δε πηγαίνουν καλα..

----------


## elis

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ Η ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΓΤ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΒΟΥΛΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ
ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ
ΔΛΔ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΡΜΙΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΡΗΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΙ
> ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΑΨΑ


Καλα κανεις και με βριζεις γιατι το αξιζω. Κατι περισσοτερο απο ηλιθιος ειμαι..




> ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ 
> ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΟΠ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΜΕ
> ΕΣΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ


Στο στρατό αδυνατισα εξαιτιας των πολλών ασκησεων και επειδη μας εβαζαν να δουλεύουμε συχνά και κοιμόμουν 3-4 την ημέρα.

με αλλα λογια στο στρατο αδυνατισα ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΙΑ όχι απο προσωπική προσπαθεια και θέληση οποτε δεν ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα, είναι κοινωνική φοβία. :) Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που έγραψε διότι πολλές φορές φοβάμαι πως γράφοντας θα τα διαβάσει κάποτε κάποιος γνωστός μου και θα ντραπώ πολύ. Ίσως δεν το έχεις αυτό και για αυτό σου φαίνεται παράξενο.


μα ειμαστε αγνωστοι μεταξυ μας, απο διαφορες πόλεις... η ανωνυμια παραμενει μεχρι εμεις να επιλεξουμε να το αλλαξουμε αυτο, ουτε και εγω θα ηθελα να μαθει κανεις ποια ειμαι, και αυτα που εχω πει εδω δεν τα εχω πει πουθενα. η ανωνυμια μου μου δινει την ελευθερια να μοιραζομαι μαζι σας τα σκοταδια μου. αυτα τα σκοταδια αν καποιος τα ερωτευθει (για καποιο μαζοχιστικο λόγο) και εγω ερωτευθω τα δικα του τερατα... σιγουρα θα εδινα μια σοβαρη ευκαιρία σε αυτο, ακριβως γιατι εδω ειμαι αληθινη.. γιατι να μην δωσουν αυτα τα παιδια αυτην την ευκαιρια στον εαυτο τους? εμας δεν μας βασανιζει η μοναξια μας, μας βασανιζουν οι αρρωστειες μας...δεν μπορουμε να τους βοηθησουμε οσο και αν θελουμε. ειναι ΑΔΙΚΟ να μην ζεις τα 20κατι σου, εγω τα εζησα , αλλη εποχη, αλλη οικονομικη κατασταση κ χωρις διαδυκτιο, ηταν ευκολο τοτε. Τωρα ειναι δυσκολο και πρεπει αυτα τα παιδια να εφευβρισκουν τροπους και να δημιουργουν ευκαιρίες απο το τιποτα. 
και στο τελος της ημερας... γιατι οχι?

----------


## Γάτος

Ξεκίνα από τα ευκολότερα. Δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις όλα μαζί με μιας, θα κλωτσήσεις. Δείξε όμως και λίγη αγαπη στον εαυτό σου. Τόσα προβλήματα έχεις και απαιτείς να είσαι ΤΟΣΟ συνεπής προς εσένα ώστε να χάσεις ολα τα κιλά σου αμεσα; Δεν γίνεται αυτό εκ των πραγμάτων.

----------


## elis

> Καλα κανεις και με βριζεις γιατι το αξιζω. Κατι περισσοτερο απο ηλιθιος ειμαι..
> 
> 
> 
> Στο στρατό αδυνατισα εξαιτιας των πολλών ασκησεων και επειδη μας εβαζαν να δουλεύουμε συχνά και κοιμόμουν 3-4 την ημέρα.
> 
> με αλλα λογια στο στρατο αδυνατισα ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΙΑ όχι απο προσωπική προσπαθεια και θέληση οποτε δεν ειναι το ιδιο.


ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΣ ΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΓΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΝΗΜΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ
ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Ξεκίνα από τα ευκολότερα. Δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις όλα μαζί με μιας, θα κλωτσήσεις. Δείξε όμως και λίγη αγαπη στον εαυτό σου. Τόσα προβλήματα έχεις και απαιτείς να είσαι ΤΟΣΟ συνεπής προς εσένα ώστε να χάσεις ολα τα κιλά σου αμεσα; Δεν γίνεται αυτό εκ των πραγμάτων.


Θα στο πω απλά: Έχω αποτύχει τοσες πολλές φορες, που η αμφιβολία μου για το αν θα πετύχω ή οχι ζυγίζει πολύ περισσότερο απο την ελπίδα που μου δινει μια νέα προσπαθεια.

Για αυτό, όταν ξεκινω μια νεα προσπαθεια, απλα το υποσυνειδητο μου προσπαθεί να με πεισει οτι πολύ απλα δε θα τα καταφέρω και στο τελος της ημέρας παντα νικα....

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΠΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΠΑΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΠΑΝΗΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΩΓΕ ΟΣΟ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΕΞΙΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΔΕΚΑ ΠΑΡΑ
ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΠΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΙΕΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ
ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΕΣ ΔΕ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΕΣ 
ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ
ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΣ
ΜΕ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Μερικές φορές σκεφτομαι οτι ο μονος τρόπος για να αλλαξω ειναι να μπουν μέσα στο σπιτι μου με τη βια κάτι τυποι, να με πάρουν με τη βια, να με πετάξουν σε ενα απομονωμένο δάσος καπου πχ στη Ρωσία, και να μου πουν "επιβίωσε".

Τώρα μάλιστα, αυτό είναι μια λύση....

----------


## elis

ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ


Αυτο ακριβως μου εκανε ο στρατος ελις.... με τα αγγουρια μας κυνηγαγαν για αυτό αδυνατισα.

Να σου πω μεσα στην απελιπισια μου έχω σκεφτεί να ξανα πάω στρατό, ασε....μονο με τη βία....

----------


## elis

ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΕΧΗΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟΣ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΟΣΟ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Ρε παιδιά θέλω να αλλαξω, δεν αντέχω αλλο γαμωτο.... δεν αντέχω άλλο.. δε μπορω πλεον να πιστευω στον εαυτο μου.. κουραστηκα... με πρόδωσα....πειτε μου τι να κανω, πειτε μου και θα το κάνω απο αυριο, αρκει ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ....


Με τα ψυχολογικά σου πως πάς? Τα κοιτάς καθόλου? πήγαινες-πηγαίνεις σε κανένα ψυχολόγο ή κάπου?

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

αφηστε ρε μαγκες, τη βρηκα τη λυση...... θα γίνω ζομπι

----------


## Eagle guy

Βρε Σελτζούκε, είσαι σε τέτοια χάλια μόνο και μόνο λόγω μπακουριάς? Εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παίρνουν ένα σωρό ψυχοφαρμακα και νοσηλεύονται σε ψυχιατρείο και τα λοιπά, δηλαδή δεν έχουν την ΥΓΕΙΑ τους. Ξεκόλλα από τη μαυρίλα σου γιατί είσαι μια χαρα. Κι εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κοπέλα και είμαι μεγαλύτερος από σένα αλλά δε με νοιαζει, μακάρι να είχα την ψυχική μου υγεία κιας είμαι μόνος μου.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Βρε Σελτζούκε, είσαι σε τέτοια χάλια μόνο και μόνο λόγω μπακουριάς? Εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παίρνουν ένα σωρό ψυχοφαρμακα και νοσηλεύονται σε ψυχιατρείο και τα λοιπά, δηλαδή δεν έχουν την ΥΓΕΙΑ τους. Ξεκόλλα από τη μαυρίλα σου γιατί είσαι μια χαρα. Κι εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κοπέλα και είμαι μεγαλύτερος από σένα αλλά δε με νοιαζει, μακάρι να είχα την ψυχική μου υγεία κιας είμαι μόνος μου.


εμ δε διάβασες καν το προβλημα μου αλλα τα σχόλια, για αυτο εβγαλες τετοιο συμπερασμα..... 

Η "μπακουρια" ειναι μονο ένα απο τα πολλά προβληματα που εχω.. και ναι εχω ΚΑΙ ψυχολογικα προβληματα.. οχι εδραιωμένα σαν και τα δικα σας..αλλα δημιουργουνται αυτή τη στιγμη....

Απλά διάβασε το αρχικό μου κείμενο..

Και θα προτιμούσα να ειχα μια σχέση και ας ειχα ψυχολογικά προβληματα παρά το αντίθετο..

----------


## 1984muzzy

> και ναι εχω ΚΑΙ ψυχολογικα προβληματα.. οχι εδραιωμένα σαν και τα δικα σας..αλλα δημιουργουνται αυτή τη στιγμη....


Έχω διαβάσει κατα καιρούς διάφορα ποστ σου και ειλικρινά μου είχες κινήσει την περιέργεια. Πέρα απο το οτι εισαι αρκετά έξυπνος, έχεις και μια σοφία που πολύ σπάνια βρίσκει κανείς. Αλήθεια στο λέω. Το τελευταίο δε το λέω συχνά. Το δυστύχημα ειναι οτι η λογική σου έχει κατακερματιστεί απο τα ώριμα αρνητικά συναισθήματά σου. Έτσι λοιπόν κατα τα μέσα του Ιούνη και ενω είχα δεί και άλλα ποστ σου και γενικά απόψεις, ανοιξες το Ψυχό-Δραμα ποστ σου. Εκείνες τις μέρες σκέφτηκα έντονα να σου στείλω ΠΜ να σου έλεγα την άποψή μου μήπως και βοηθούσα, μήπως και σου έλεγα ή υπεθύμιζα κάτι που θα ηταν για σένα χρήσιμο. Τελικα δεν το έστειλα για χ,ψ λόγους. Αυτές τις μέρες επανέρχεσαι και μπαίνεις ακόμα πιο δυνατά (πιο απογοητευμένος). 

Σου λέω απο πριν πως δε πρόκειται να συμπάσχω στο "δράμα" σου και να ταισω το θηρίο σου χαιδεύοντας τ αυτιά σου σε σχέση με αυτα που αγωνιάς. Ειναι σημαντικό να ταρακουνηθείς και να συνέλθεις σε κάποια φάση μπας και αρχίσεις να παίρνεις καμιά απόφαση σιγα σιγά. Δε γίνεται διαφορετικά.

Τα προβλήματά σου ειναι καθαρά και ΜΟΝΟ ψυχολογικής φύσης.
Τουλάχιστον όπως τα παραθέτεις και σε ότι αναφέρεσαι.

Στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα γράφεις χαρακτηριστικά οτι απο τα εφηβικά σου χρόνια προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου και στη συνέχεια λες οτι πάντα ήσουν και είσαι
δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό σου.
Κατ επέκταση απο ΤΟΤΕ έχεις τα υπαρξιακά σου και συνεχίζεις να ζείς μέσα σ αυτά (που σήμερα έχουν γίνει ενα "δράμα" και μίσος για τον εαυτό σου) που νιώθεις οτι έφτασαν στο απροχώρητο.
Μιλάω καθαρά για μίσος γιατί στο θρεντ σου 15-06 "Γιατι δεν έγινα άνθρωπος" μεταξύ άλλων, λές, πως ίσως να ήσουν καλύτερα γυναίκα γιατί έτσι θα έκανες και σεξ. Βασικά και ο ίδιος ο τίτλος ειναι απάρνηση του εαυτού σου σε συσχετισμό με τα γραφόμενά σου εκεί.

Παραπάνω γράφω για απροχώρητο αλλά ουσιαστικά ειναι άκυρη λέξη εδώ. Μπορείς να γίνεις και ακόμα χειρότερα. Δεν έχει πάτο αυτή η ιστορία. Έλπίζω να το ξέρεις.
Θα κάνεις κάτι λοιπόν? Θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου?

Σ αυτό το θρέντ, γράφεις τα εξής σε σκόρπια σημεία.
_Έχω αποτύχει τοσες πολλές φορες, που η αμφιβολία μου για το αν θα πετύχω ή οχι ζυγίζει πολύ περισσότερο απο την ελπίδα που μου δινει μια νέα προσπαθεια._
_Για αυτό, όταν ξεκινω μια νεα προσπαθεια, απλα το υποσυνειδητο μου προσπαθεί να με πεισει οτι πολύ απλα δε θα τα καταφέρω και στο τελος της ημέρας παντα νικα...._
_εγώ μπορεί να μη τα πετύχω και ποτέ και καλά να πάθω και θα το αξίζω να μη τα πετύχω ποτέ καθως οπως στρώνει ο καθένας κοιμάται._
_Αυτο που ειπες πιάνει σε καποιον που απετυχε τη πρωτη και τη δευτερη φορά, αλλα μιλας σε καποιον που απέτυχε τη διακοστή πρώτη και διακοστή δεύτερη φορά.....Μιλάς σε εναν βετεράνο της υπερτατης αποτυχίας, ξεφτίλας και ταπείνωσης, τώρα όχι ψέμματα._
_Οσον αφορά το να πλησιάσω κοπέλα, ούτε για αστείο. ποιος ο λογος να το κάνω όταν ξέρω απο πριν οτι θα φάω άκυρο?_

Ειναι σα να πρόκειται να παίξεις ενα παιχνίδι ποδοσφαίρου και εσυ δε πας καν στο γήπεδο γιατί έχεις προεξοφλήσει την ήττα σου. Εν τω μεταξύ η ίδια ήττα μυρίζει απο χιλιόμετρα. 

Μια παρένθεση εδώ.
Ένα βασικό πρόβλημα ενος ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικού ειναι οτι αμφιβάλλει. Κρύβεται αμυνόμενος πίσω απο ενδοιασμούς του ΑΝ, του ΙΣΩΣ, του ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. Αυτός όμως, δεν προεξοφλεί. Ή ακόμα κι αν προεξοφλεί, το κάνει επειδή φοβάται και επιφυλάσσεται γιατί δεν ξέρει και νιώθει άβολα με το άγνωστο. Εσύ απο την άλλη, δεν εισαι καν εκεί. Δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να αμφιβάλλεις γιατι εσύ ξέρεις. Ξέρεις οτι έχεις ήδη χάσει. Εχεις κάνει την ήττα, γνώση. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η σύγκριση αυτων με εσένα, απλώς αναφέρθηκα συγκριτικά για να σου πώ κάτι.

Εσυ τα παραπάνω πως τα βλέπεις? Εχουν να κάνουν με τα κιλά σου? 
Αντι να προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις την εξωτερική σου εμφάνισή και ταυτόχρονα να κράζεις τους γονείς σου δε κοιτάς να πείς και μια καλή κουβέντα στον εαυτό σου ΓΙΑ τον εαυτό σου? Άσε τα δράματα και τα κλάματα κατα μέρος, έξυπνος εισαι, ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Λίγος ρεαλισμός και τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους διάσταση χρειάζεται.
Άλλωστε όπως ειπε και ο.... ταδε.

....Ποτέ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο σπουδαία και τρομακτικά όσο φαίνονται.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Απο τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια προσπαθούσα να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου....παντα ήμουν, και είμαι δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό μου..
> 
> Πάλεψα,δε τα κατάφερα..


κατι τετιο ελεγα κ ξαναλεγα οσο κ αν το παλευει κανεις να αλαξει τον εαυτο του τελικα μενει ο ιδιος αλλα το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ετσι χανει οσους ειναι ιδιους κ μ αυτον γιατι οσο δεν αναγνωριζει οτι ειναι ο εαυτος του ουτε κ οι αλλοι θα τον αναγνωριζουν,,,,

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αφηστε ρε μαγκες, τη βρηκα τη λυση...... θα γίνω ζομπι


γεια σου ρε Σελτζουκο!! και εγω βρηκα την λύση, θα τα παρατήσω όλα και θα πάω να γινω πριγκήπισα..
πωωω εχουμε σκεφτει ολες τις λύσεις.. εχουμε σκεφτει και όλα τα προβλήματα..και ολοι εδω γυρω να προσπαθουμε να πεισουμε τον Σετζουκο οτι τι? να μην το βαζει κατω?...αφου το λέει ξεκαθαρα το παιζι... σελει να το βαζει κατω! οχι αγορι μου δεν αξιζει να το παλεψεις αν δεν θελεις...κανενας λόγος απολύτως! ... όλοι σου λένε να μαθεις να κανεις ποδηλατο και εσυ γουσταρεις να αραξεις κ να παιξεις πλει στεισον! την γουσταρεις την φαση που εισαι ..οποτε συνεχισε ετσι...
βεβαια δεν θα μαθεις ποτε πως ειναι να τρεχεις και να σε φυσαει ο αερας στα μουτρα , να κανεις πεταλι με τα χερια ανοιχτα προς τον ηλιο σε ευθεια ασφαλτο και γυρω γυρω δεντρα, σαν να πετας...

αλλα οκ μωρε και τι εγινε...ξερεις ποσες φορες πρεπει να φας τα μουτρα σου για να το πετυχεις αυτο? που να τρεχεις τωρα να σκοτωνεσαι?...αραξε... πάρε ενα σακουλάκι πακοτινια.. και ξερεις εσυ τα παρακατω.. 

Και ουτε σε ειρωνευομαι... σε ελευθερωνω απο τις ΤΥΧΟΝ τυψεις σου ... εχεις δικαιωμα να κανεις αυτην την ζηση. 

βεβαια, δεν θα μπεις ποτε μεσα σε μια γυναικα... δεν θα την νιωσεις ποτε να τρεμει για σενα..δεν θα ξεκουραστεις στο μαλακο στηθος της ..δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε την αγκαλια της..την ζεστασια της...την ανασα της και την σιωπή της... την αγαπη της και την απολυτη υποταγη της ...και εκεινη την ιερη στιγμη που αισθανεται για σενα,αυτο που λεει και το τραγουδι...
"αχ για γεννηθεις εσυ και εγω.. γιαυτο για να σε συναντησω
για αυτο εγινε ο κοσμος ματια μου, γι αυτο..για να σε συναντησω!"

...αλλα οκ...

----------


## Macgyver

> βεβαια, δεν θα μπεις ποτε μεσα σε μια γυναικα... δεν θα την νιωσεις ποτε να τρεμει για σενα..δεν θα ξεκουραστεις στο μαλακο στηθος της ..δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε την αγκαλια της..την ζεστασια της...την ανασα της και την σιωπή της... την αγαπη της και την απολυτη υποταγη της ...και εκεινη την ιερη στιγμη που αισθανεται για σενα
> "αχ για γεννηθεις εσυ και εγω.. γιαυτο για να σε συναντησω
> για αυτο εγινε ο κοσμος ματια μου, γι αυτο..για να σε συναντησω!"
> ...



Aααααααααχ , ρεα , ποτε θα βγουμε ? νομιζω oτι σ' ερωτευτηκα μολις.....

Που να σου στειλω φωτο ? ααααααααχ , βαααααααααχ ......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα... φιλε μου μακ... πάντα ξερεις να μου φτειαχνεις την διαθεση.. να σαι καλα!! και να χεις μια πολυ ομορφη μερα ρομαντικε μου φιλε:)

----------


## Macgyver

Ειναι η ειδικοτης μου , χα χα χα !!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> γεια σου ρε Σελτζουκο!! και εγω βρηκα την λύση, θα τα παρατήσω όλα και θα πάω να γινω πριγκήπισα..
> πωωω εχουμε σκεφτει ολες τις λύσεις.. εχουμε σκεφτει και όλα τα προβλήματα..και ολοι εδω γυρω να προσπαθουμε να πεισουμε τον Σετζουκο οτι τι? να μην το βαζει κατω?...αφου το λέει ξεκαθαρα το παιζι... σελει να το βαζει κατω! οχι αγορι μου δεν αξιζει να το παλεψεις αν δεν θελεις...κανενας λόγος απολύτως! ... όλοι σου λένε να μαθεις να κανεις ποδηλατο και εσυ γουσταρεις να αραξεις κ να παιξεις πλει στεισον! την γουσταρεις την φαση που εισαι ..οποτε συνεχισε ετσι...
> βεβαια δεν θα μαθεις ποτε πως ειναι να τρεχεις και να σε φυσαει ο αερας στα μουτρα , να κανεις πεταλι με τα χερια ανοιχτα προς τον ηλιο σε ευθεια ασφαλτο και γυρω γυρω δεντρα, σαν να πετας...
> 
> αλλα οκ μωρε και τι εγινε...ξερεις ποσες φορες πρεπει να φας τα μουτρα σου για να το πετυχεις αυτο? που να τρεχεις τωρα να σκοτωνεσαι?...αραξε... πάρε ενα σακουλάκι πακοτινια.. και ξερεις εσυ τα παρακατω.. 
> 
> Και ουτε σε ειρωνευομαι... σε ελευθερωνω απο τις ΤΥΧΟΝ τυψεις σου ... εχεις δικαιωμα να κανεις αυτην την ζηση. 
> 
> βεβαια, δεν θα μπεις ποτε μεσα σε μια γυναικα... δεν θα την νιωσεις ποτε να τρεμει για σενα..δεν θα ξεκουραστεις στο μαλακο στηθος της ..δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε την αγκαλια της..την ζεστασια της...την ανασα της και την σιωπή της... την αγαπη της και την απολυτη υποταγη της ...και εκεινη την ιερη στιγμη που αισθανεται για σενα,αυτο που λεει και το τραγουδι...
> ...


ΜΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!! 

Όσο κ να εκτιμώ το νηματοθέτη (είναι πολύ γερό μυαλό κ διαβασμένο παιδί), έτσι έχει το πράγμα. Στη ζωή δεν παίρνεις αυτό που αξίζεις, αλλά αυτό που διεκδικείς. Επιλογές μας είναι όλα. ΄'Η το θες κ απλώνεις το χέρι να το πάρεις, ή δεν το θες γιατί έχεις βολευτεί στην ασφάλεια του πάτου. Επιλογή μας είναι να ζήσουμε, επιλογή μας είναι να σαπίσουμε. Άλλο το θέμα του βαθμού στον οποίο θα το καταφέρει ο καθένας, αυτό εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος της προσπάθειάς του, της ωριμότητας κ της νοημοσύνης του (εγκεφαλικής κ συναισθηματικής!).

Βέβαια Ρέα δεν είμαι ούτε κατά διάνοια τόσο ρομαντική όσο εσύ (μακάρι σε κάποια άλλη ζωή να μπορούσα να γίνω)........ αλλά έστω κ έτσι μια χαρά τα λες!

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> γεια σου ρε Σελτζουκο!! και εγω βρηκα την λύση, θα τα παρατήσω όλα και θα πάω να γινω πριγκήπισα..
> πωωω εχουμε σκεφτει ολες τις λύσεις.. εχουμε σκεφτει και όλα τα προβλήματα..και ολοι εδω γυρω να προσπαθουμε να πεισουμε τον Σετζουκο οτι τι? να μην το βαζει κατω?...αφου το λέει ξεκαθαρα το παιζι... σελει να το βαζει κατω! οχι αγορι μου δεν αξιζει να το παλεψεις αν δεν θελεις...κανενας λόγος απολύτως! ... όλοι σου λένε να μαθεις να κανεις ποδηλατο και εσυ γουσταρεις να αραξεις κ να παιξεις πλει στεισον! την γουσταρεις την φαση που εισαι ..οποτε συνεχισε ετσι...
> βεβαια δεν θα μαθεις ποτε πως ειναι να τρεχεις και να σε φυσαει ο αερας στα μουτρα , να κανεις πεταλι με τα χερια ανοιχτα προς τον ηλιο σε ευθεια ασφαλτο και γυρω γυρω δεντρα, σαν να πετας...
> 
> αλλα οκ μωρε και τι εγινε...ξερεις ποσες φορες πρεπει να φας τα μουτρα σου για να το πετυχεις αυτο? που να τρεχεις τωρα να σκοτωνεσαι?...αραξε... πάρε ενα σακουλάκι πακοτινια.. και ξερεις εσυ τα παρακατω.. 
> 
> Και ουτε σε ειρωνευομαι... σε ελευθερωνω απο τις ΤΥΧΟΝ τυψεις σου ... εχεις δικαιωμα να κανεις αυτην την ζηση. 
> 
> βεβαια, δεν θα μπεις ποτε μεσα σε μια γυναικα... δεν θα την νιωσεις ποτε να τρεμει για σενα..δεν θα ξεκουραστεις στο μαλακο στηθος της ..δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε την αγκαλια της..την ζεστασια της...την ανασα της και την σιωπή της... την αγαπη της και την απολυτη υποταγη της ...και εκεινη την ιερη στιγμη που αισθανεται για σενα,αυτο που λεει και το τραγουδι...
> ...




Άουτς..αυτό πόνεσε....

Αν η αλήθεια πονάει, τότε ο πόνος είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερος όταν αυτή εκφράζεται μέσα απο συναισθηματικές εκφράσεις και την ωμή αναπαράσταση της πραγματικότητας, όπως ακριβώς κάνεις στο σχόλιο σου.

Κοίταξε Ρέα.. δε ξέρω κάτα πόσο αξίζει να σου εξηγήσω.. φαίνεσαι πεπεισμένη οτι έχω φτιάξει έναν κομφορμιστικο τρόπο ζωής, έχω "βολευτεί" με άλλα λόγια και δε θέλω να βγω..αλλά δεν είναι έτσι....διότι σε αυτό το "βολεμένο" τρόπο ζωης που κάνω, Υ-Π-Ο-Φ-Ε-Ρ-Ω. 

Μπορεί να μην ζήσω ποτέ πως είναι να κάνω πετάλι στην άσφαλτο με τον άερα να με χαϊδεύει οπως λες, έχω ζήσει ομως πως είναι να κάνω επι 40 λεπτά ποδήλατο + 50 λεπτά διάδρομο στα γυμναστήρια, στη προσπάθεια μου να αδυνατίσω..

Έχω καταφέρει πολλές φορές να βγω απο αυτο το κύκλο κομφορμισμού και να παλέψω για να διεκδικήσω τη ζωή μου, αλλά μετά απο μερική επιτυχία, στο τέλος πάντα κλεινόμουν στο καβούκι μου και ξανα έπαιρνα όλα τα κιλά που είχα χάσει..... Και αυτός ο κύκλος επαναλαμβανοταν επι χρόνια τώρα. 

Πλεον, στα 25 μου, έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο με τοσες πολλές αποτυχίες στο παρελθόν, που για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου σκέφτομαι να τα παρατήσω.... διότι γνωρίζω πως ακόμα και να αρχίσω να προσπαθώ, θα αποτύχω, οπως αποτυγχάνω τα τελευταία 13 χρόνια της ζωής μου.. 


Όσον αφορά το ποιηματάκι στο τέλος, ίσως ισχύει, ίσως ποτέ να μην αγαπηθώ απο καμια γυναικα....

----------


## Macgyver

> ΜΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!! 
> 
> Όσο κ να εκτιμώ το νηματοθέτη (είναι πολύ γερό μυαλό κ διαβασμένο παιδί), έτσι έχει το πράγμα. Στη ζωή δεν παίρνεις αυτό που αξίζεις, αλλά αυτό που διεκδικείς. Επιλογές μας είναι όλα. ΄'Η το θες κ απλώνεις το χέρι να το πάρεις, ή δεν το θες γιατί έχεις βολευτεί στην ασφάλεια του πάτου. Επιλογή μας είναι να ζήσουμε, επιλογή μας είναι να σαπίσουμε. Άλλο το θέμα του βαθμού στον οποίο θα το καταφέρει ο καθένας, αυτό εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος της προσπάθειάς του, της ωριμότητας κ της νοημοσύνης του (εγκεφαλικής κ συναισθηματικής!).
> 
> Βέβαια Ρέα δεν είμαι ούτε κατά διάνοια τόσο ρομαντική όσο εσύ (μακάρι σε κάποια άλλη ζωή να μπορούσα να γίνω)........ αλλά έστω κ έτσι μια χαρά τα λες!


Oπως παντα ευστοχη η mariposa , ωραια τα λες !!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Κοίταξε Ρέα.. δε ξέρω κάτα πόσο αξίζει να σου εξηγήσω.. φαίνεσαι πεπεισμένη οτι έχω φτιάξει έναν κομφορμιστικο τρόπο ζωής, έχω "βολευτεί" με άλλα λόγια και δε θέλω να βγω..αλλά δεν είναι έτσι....διότι σε αυτό το "βολεμένο" τρόπο ζωης που κάνω, Υ-Π-Ο-Φ-Ε-Ρ-Ω. 
> 
> Μπορεί να μην ζήσω ποτέ πως είναι να κάνω πετάλι στην άσφαλτο με τον άερα να με χαϊδεύει οπως λες, έχω ζήσει ομως πως είναι να κάνω επι 40 λεπτά ποδήλατο + 50 λεπτά διάδρομο στα γυμναστήρια, στη προσπάθεια μου να αδυνατίσω..
> 
> Έχω καταφέρει πολλές φορές να βγω απο αυτο το κύκλο κομφορμισμού και να παλέψω για να διεκδικήσω τη ζωή μου, αλλά μετά απο μερική επιτυχία, στο τέλος πάντα κλεινόμουν στο καβούκι μου και ξανα έπαιρνα όλα τα κιλά που είχα χάσει..... Και αυτός ο κύκλος επαναλαμβανοταν επι χρόνια τώρα.



Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά 1 ερώτηση να σου κάνω: Λες ότι κατά καιρούς έχανες έστω κάποια κιλά κ τα έπαιρνες μετά στο καπάκι. Κ ότι υποφέρεις, το οποίο εννοείται πως το πιστεύω. Όμως πρέπει να ζυγίσεις πότε υποφέρεις περισσότερο: χωρίς φαγητό ή χωρίς ζωή......? Διάλεξε κ πάρε, 1 απόφαση είναι (κ όταν λέω απόφαση εννοώ απόφαση ζωής).

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά 1 ερώτηση να σου κάνω: Λες ότι κατά καιρούς έχανες έστω κάποια κιλά κ τα έπαιρνες μετά στο καπάκι. Κ ότι υποφέρεις, το οποίο εννοείται πως το πιστεύω. Όμως πρέπει να ζυγίσεις πότε υποφέρεις περισσότερο: χωρίς φαγητό ή χωρίς ζωή......? Διάλεξε κ πάρε, 1 απόφαση είναι (κ όταν λέω απόφαση εννοώ απόφαση ζωής).


Mariposa (ωραιο Nickname by the way) οσο ευκολο ειναι να το λες, αλλο τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να το κανεις πραξη.

Παρε εναν καπνιστη που καπνιζει 40 χρόνια και πες του "τι προτιμας, το καπνισμα ή τη ζωη σου?" Υπαρχουν πολλοι που συνεχιζουν να καπνιζουν.


Παρε και εναν πρεζακια και ρώτα τα ιδια.

Φυσικα, το ανθυγιεινό φαγητό μπορει να μην είναι τόσο εθιστικό όσο το τσιγαρο ή τα ναρκωτικά, αλλα, αν δε το έχεις ζήσει, δε ξερεις..

Οταν οι διατροφικές συνηθειες σου εινα οι ιδιες τα τελευταια 15 χρόνια, όταν εχεις ηδη χτίσει τη διατροφικη σου παιδεία και συνήθεια, τότε ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο να το κόψεις..

Για αυτό λεω οτι ισως ειμαι τελειωμένος....

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Mariposa (ωραιο Nickname by the way) οσο ευκολο ειναι να το λες, αλλο τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να το κανεις πραξη.
> 
> Παρε εναν καπνιστη που καπνιζει 40 χρόνια και πες του "τι προτιμας, το καπνισμα ή τη ζωη σου?" Υπαρχουν πολλοι που συνεχιζουν να καπνιζουν.
> 
> 
> Παρε και εναν πρεζακια και ρώτα τα ιδια.
> 
> Φυσικα, το ανθυγιεινό φαγητό μπορει να μην είναι τόσο εθιστικό όσο το τσιγαρο ή τα ναρκωτικά, αλλα, αν δε το έχεις ζήσει, δε ξερεις..
> 
> ...


Ξέρω από εθισμούς...... Το τσιγάρο το έκοψα μαχαίρι, αν κ κάπνιζα τα κέρατά μου, όταν διαπίστωσα ότι με "έριχνε" σε κάτι που αγάπαγα περισσότερο, την κολύμβηση κ τον αθλητισμό γενικότερα. Κ πάει στα κομμάτια τ τσιγάρο, δεν κάπνιζα κ τόσα χρόνια πια, μόνο από τα 18 μέχρι τα 23-24. Θα σου πω το άλλο..... Εδώ κάμποσα χρόνια έχω διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας, άρχισαν από ήπια (βέβαια για την ηλικία μου ήταν απαράδεκτο να τα παρουσιάζω.......), τα οποία με τα χρόνια επιδεινωνόντουσαν κ στο τέλος, εδώ κ 1 χρόνο έφτασα σε σημείο κατάρρευσης. Εγώ που κάποτε έστιβα την πέτρα πλέον δεν έβγαζα τη μέρα. Ο Θεός ξέρει πώς πήγαινα δουλειά κ πώς έκανα τη 1/2 προπόνηση από αυτήν που έκανα παλιά, κ όλα αυτά σέρνοντας. Κατάρρευση οργανική, ψυχολογική, εμφανισιακή (είχα πρηστεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο, δέρμα αχαρακτήριστο κλπ κλπ), νοητική. Κ μου είπαν (μεταξύ άλλων....) ότι κομμένος ο καφές αλλιώς όπου να ' ναι θα μου μείνει το συκώτι στο χέρι (μεταξύ άλλων......). Πρέπει να σου πω ότι από τα 15 είμαι ο πιο εθισμένος στην καφεϊνη άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη γη (τώρα είμαι 32). Δεν έπινα πολλούς, αλλά καλύτερα να μην πω πόσες κουταλιές της σούπας έβαζα μέσα στον κάθε καφέ (1 συσκευασία την τελείωνα σε 4-5 μέρες). Κ λόγω ανοσίας πλέον δεν με έπιανε, δηλ. δόσεις που οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο θα στέλνανε κατευθείαν νοσοκομείο (στην καλύτερη) ή στον τάφο (στη χειρότερη) εμένα δεν με ακουμπάγανε καν..... Δεν διανοούμουν ζωή χωρίς καφέ σκέτο (ή γλυκό με ζαχαρίνη), δεν υπήρχε αυτό το σενάριο για μένα. Κ όμως έβγαλα το σκασμό κ τον έκοψα, decaf στην αρχή (ναι, αυτό το νεροζούμι......), πλέον τίποτα. Μη ρωτήσεις τί πέρασα κ τί περνάω. Μου λείπει όσο δε φαντάζεσαι, καμιά φορά περνάω έξω από κανένα coffeeway κ μόνο που μου έρχεται το άρωμα λιποθυμάω, υποφέρω, τρελένομαι, θέλω καφέ οπωσδήποτε. Αλλά περισσότερο θέλω την υγειά μου κ τη ζωή μου πίσω. Τελικά νομίζω μένεις με αυτό που θέλεις πιο πολύ (αν υποθέσω ότι η περίπτωσή μου είναι αναστρέψιμη).

----------


## elis

ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΗ ΦΡΑΠΕΔΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
ΤΟ ΧΥΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΖΗΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΦΕ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΒΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ
ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ο ΛΕΥΚΟΣ ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΩΝΙΚΙΟΤΙΚΑ;ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣ  ΜΕ ΦΡΑΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΗ ΦΡΑΠΕΔΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
> ΤΟ ΧΥΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΖΗΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΦΕ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΒΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ
> ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ο ΛΕΥΚΟΣ ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΩΝΙΚΙΟΤΙΚΑ;ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣ  ΜΕ ΦΡΑΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ


Άστα elis..... μέχρι κ ο χυμός κομμένος, για αλκοόλ δεν το συζητώ...... Άμα βγαίνω μόνο perrie. Κατάντια......

ΥΓ: Ο Κουβανέζικος δε λέει τίποτα μπροστά στα κολομβιανά χαρμάνια, άμα σου τα φέρει κάποιος από Κολομβία όμως. Μυρίζεις κ μαστουρώνεις σε λλλλλλέω τζιέρι μου (σαλονικιώτικα!) .

----------


## elis

ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑ ΜΕ ΦΡΑΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ ΓΤ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ

----------


## elis

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΝΕΥΡΩΝΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΦΥΗ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΕΙΔΕΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ
ΜΕ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΟΠ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> Mariposa (ωραιο Nickname by the way) οσο ευκολο ειναι να το λες, αλλο τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να το κανεις πραξη.
> 
> Παρε εναν καπνιστη που καπνιζει 40 χρόνια και πες του "τι προτιμας, το καπνισμα ή τη ζωη σου?" Υπαρχουν πολλοι που συνεχιζουν να καπνιζουν.
> 
> 
> Παρε και εναν πρεζακια και ρώτα τα ιδια.
> 
> Φυσικα, το ανθυγιεινό φαγητό μπορει να μην είναι τόσο εθιστικό όσο το τσιγαρο ή τα ναρκωτικά, αλλα, αν δε το έχεις ζήσει, δε ξερεις..
> 
> ...


Η λέξη κλειδί στο κείμενό σου είναι η συνήθεια.Δύσκολα ξε-συνηθίζει ο άνθρωπος το οτιδήποτε έχει μάθει να ζει επί χρόνια.Ισως ένα ισχυρό σοκ είναι αυτό που μπορεί να επαναφέρει κάποιον στο να αρχίσει να διεκδικεί τα σωστά πράγματα για τη ζωή του.Με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι,είσαι μάλλον τελειωμένος...Όπως και εγώ άλλωστε...Ειναι σίγουρο πιο εύκολο να πεις "είμαι τελειωμένος" και να συνεχίσεις να ζεις στο ίδιο μοτίβο μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να φύγεις απο αυτόν τον κόσμο...

----------


## elis

Το νευρωνικό δίκτυο είναι ένα δίκτυο από απλούς υπολογιστικούς κόμβους (νευρώνες, νευρώνια), διασυνδεδεμένους μεταξύ τους. Είναι εμπνευσμένο από το Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα (ΚΝΣ), το οποίο προσπαθεί να προσομοιώσει.

Οι νευρώνες είναι τα δομικά στοιχεία του δικτύου. Κάθε τέτοιος κόμβος δέχεται ένα σύνολο αριθμητικών εισόδων από διαφορετικές πηγές (είτε από άλλους νευρώνες, είτε από το περιβάλλον), επιτελεί έναν υπολογισμό με βάση αυτές τις εισόδους και παράγει μία έξοδο. Η εν λόγω έξοδος είτε κατευθύνεται στο περιβάλλον, είτε τροφοδοτείται ως είσοδος σε άλλους νευρώνες του δικτύου. Υπάρχουν τρεις τύποι νευρώνων: οι νευρώνες εισόδου, οι νευρώνες εξόδου και οι υπολογιστικοί νευρώνες ή κρυμμένοι νευρώνες. Οι νευρώνες εισόδου δεν επιτελούν κανέναν υπολογισμό, μεσολαβούν απλώς ανάμεσα στις περιβαλλοντικές εισόδους του δικτύου και στους υπολογιστικούς νευρώνες. Οι νευρώνες εξόδου διοχετεύουν στο περιβάλλον τις τελικές αριθμητικές εξόδους του δικτύου. Οι υπολογιστικοί νευρώνες πολλαπλασιάζουν κάθε είσοδό τους με το αντίστοιχο συναπτικό βάρος και υπολογίζουν το ολικό άθροισμα των γινομένων. Το άθροισμα αυτό τροφοδοτείται ως όρισμα στη συνάρτηση ενεργοποίησης, την οποία υλοποιεί εσωτερικά κάθε κόμβος. Η τιμή που λαμβάνει η συνάρτηση για το εν λόγω όρισμα είναι και η έξοδος του νευρώνα για τις τρέχουσες εισόδους και βάρη.

----------


## elis

Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό των νευρωνικών δικτύων είναι η εγγενής ικανότητα μάθησης. Ως μάθηση μπορεί να οριστεί η σταδιακή βελτίωση της ικανότητας του δικτύου να επιλύει κάποιο πρόβλημα (π.χ. η σταδιακή προσέγγιση μίας συνάρτησης). Η μάθηση επιτυγχάνεται μέσω της εκπαίδευσης, μίας επαναληπτικής διαδικασίας σταδιακής προσαρμογής των παραμέτρων του δικτύου (συνήθως των βαρών και της πόλωσής του) σε τιμές κατάλληλες ώστε να επιλύεται με επαρκή επιτυχία το προς εξέταση πρόβλημα. Αφού ένα δίκτυο εκπαιδευτεί, οι παράμετροί του συνήθως «παγώνουν» στις κατάλληλες τιμές και από εκεί κι έπειτα είναι σε λειτουργική κατάσταση. Το ζητούμενο είναι το λειτουργικό δίκτυο να χαρακτηρίζεται από μία ικανότητα γενίκευσης: αυτό σημαίνει πως δίνει ορθές εξόδους για εισόδους καινοφανείς και διαφορετικές από αυτές με τις οποίες εκπαιδεύτηκε.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Η λέξη κλειδί στο κείμενό σου είναι η συνήθεια.Δύσκολα ξε-συνηθίζει ο άνθρωπος το οτιδήποτε έχει μάθει να ζει επί χρόνια.Ισως ένα ισχυρό σοκ είναι αυτό που μπορεί να επαναφέρει κάποιον στο να αρχίσει να διεκδικεί τα σωστά πράγματα για τη ζωή του.Με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι,είσαι μάλλον τελειωμένος...Όπως και εγώ άλλωστε...Ειναι σίγουρο πιο εύκολο να πεις "είμαι τελειωμένος" και να συνεχίσεις να ζεις στο ίδιο μοτίβο μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να φύγεις απο αυτόν τον κόσμο...


Ακριβως. Διότι αυτοματοποιείς πλεον ολόκληρο τον τρόπο ζωής. 
Αυτό έπαθε η Μαριπόζα με τον καφέ, ενα ισχυρό σοκ.

Το θέμα ειναι να αλλάξει ένας άνθρωπος πριν πάθει το μεγάλο κακό.

Συμφωνώ πως ισως τελικά είμαι τελειωμένος..

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

H Μαριπόζα από όσα γράφει φαίνεται πως είναι αγωνίστρια στη ζωή της και θα έπρεπε να την έχουμε ως πρότυπο,εμείς που τα παρατάμε με την πρώτη δυσκολία

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Ξέρω από εθισμούς...... Το τσιγάρο το έκοψα μαχαίρι, αν κ κάπνιζα τα κέρατά μου, όταν διαπίστωσα ότι με "έριχνε" σε κάτι που αγάπαγα περισσότερο, την κολύμβηση κ τον αθλητισμό γενικότερα. Κ πάει στα κομμάτια τ τσιγάρο, δεν κάπνιζα κ τόσα χρόνια πια, μόνο από τα 18 μέχρι τα 23-24. Θα σου πω το άλλο..... Εδώ κάμποσα χρόνια έχω διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας, άρχισαν από ήπια (βέβαια για την ηλικία μου ήταν απαράδεκτο να τα παρουσιάζω.......), τα οποία με τα χρόνια επιδεινωνόντουσαν κ στο τέλος, εδώ κ 1 χρόνο έφτασα σε σημείο κατάρρευσης. Εγώ που κάποτε έστιβα την πέτρα πλέον δεν έβγαζα τη μέρα. Ο Θεός ξέρει πώς πήγαινα δουλειά κ πώς έκανα τη 1/2 προπόνηση από αυτήν που έκανα παλιά, κ όλα αυτά σέρνοντας. Κατάρρευση οργανική, ψυχολογική, εμφανισιακή (είχα πρηστεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο, δέρμα αχαρακτήριστο κλπ κλπ), νοητική. Κ μου είπαν (μεταξύ άλλων....) ότι κομμένος ο καφές αλλιώς όπου να ' ναι θα μου μείνει το συκώτι στο χέρι (μεταξύ άλλων......). Πρέπει να σου πω ότι από τα 15 είμαι ο πιο εθισμένος στην καφεϊνη άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη γη (τώρα είμαι 32). Δεν έπινα πολλούς, αλλά καλύτερα να μην πω πόσες κουταλιές της σούπας έβαζα μέσα στον κάθε καφέ (1 συσκευασία την τελείωνα σε 4-5 μέρες). Κ λόγω ανοσίας πλέον δεν με έπιανε, δηλ. δόσεις που οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο θα στέλνανε κατευθείαν νοσοκομείο (στην καλύτερη) ή στον τάφο (στη χειρότερη) εμένα δεν με ακουμπάγανε καν..... Δεν διανοούμουν ζωή χωρίς καφέ σκέτο (ή γλυκό με ζαχαρίνη), δεν υπήρχε αυτό το σενάριο για μένα. Κ όμως έβγαλα το σκασμό κ τον έκοψα, decaf στην αρχή (ναι, αυτό το νεροζούμι......), πλέον τίποτα. Μη ρωτήσεις τί πέρασα κ τί περνάω. Μου λείπει όσο δε φαντάζεσαι, καμιά φορά περνάω έξω από κανένα coffeeway κ μόνο που μου έρχεται το άρωμα λιποθυμάω, υποφέρω, τρελένομαι, θέλω καφέ οπωσδήποτε. Αλλά περισσότερο θέλω την υγειά μου κ τη ζωή μου πίσω. Τελικά νομίζω μένεις με αυτό που θέλεις πιο πολύ (αν υποθέσω ότι η περίπτωσή μου είναι αναστρέψιμη).


Είσαι πιο ισχυρή απο μένα, συγχαρητήρια που κατάφερες να σταματήσεις το τσιγάρο και το καφέ. 

Και εγώ εξαιτίας του φαγητού παρουσίασα πρόβλημα υγιειας στη χολή που δεν έπρεπε να το έχω για την ηλικία μου :( Ειδικά αυτό το πρόβλημα ενίσχυσε ακόμα περισσότερο τη παθητικότητα μου.

Αυτή την οργανική και ψυχολογική κατάρρευση που λες νιωθω οτι τη περνάω εγώ τωρα απο τα μέσα Ιουλίου μέχρι και σημερα. Κατάφερες και έκοψες το καφέ επειδή παρουσίασε το συκώτι σου πρόβλημα. Ήταν το πρόβλημα υγιειας που σε άλλαξε. Αν είναι να περιμένω και εγώ να πάθω κάποιο προβλημα υγιειας, ασε.... και αν το πρόβλημα υγίειας ειναι σημαντικό και επηρεάζει τη ζωή για το υπόλοιπο της διάστημα, ακόμα χειρότερα....

Οτι επαθες εσύ με το καφέ το παθαίνω και εγώ με το φαγητο.... 

ΥΓ: Δεν έχω πιει ποτέ καφε στη ζωή μου ο_ο

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ενταξει βρε Σελτζουκε, λιγος καφες δεν βλαπτει : )))))) . Αλλο ομως ο λιγος, που δρα κ ευεργετικα κ αλλο εγω, που αμα μου τραβαγες αιμα η συριγγα θα εβγαινε καφετι....... :Ρ .

Κ οχι, τα προβληματα δεν μου τα προκαλεσε ο καφες, ομως αυτος μαζι με διαφορα αλλα επιδεινωνε κ τροφοδοτουσε φλεγμονες, που εχουν εξαπλωθει στα περισσοτερα μου οργανα κ αδενες. Αλλα δεν πιστευω πως ειμαι πιο δυνατη, απλα το θελω περισσοτερο, οποτε κ το επιλεγω. Κ η αισθηση της ανταμοιβης ειναι τεραστια οταν πηγαινω καλυτερα (γιατι υπαρχουν κ υποτροπες.....). Πχ οσο κ να υποφερω δε συγκρινεται με την αισθηση του να ξαναβρισκω τις δυναμεις μου οπως παλια, να ποναω λιγοτερο, να ξεπρηζομαι, να καθαριζει το δερμα μου, να φτιαχνει το χρωμα στο προσωπο μου, να εχω ορμονικο κυκλο σαν των νορμαλ γυναικων κλπ κλπ. Μεχρι προσφατα αμα με ρωταγες πως ειμαι η απαντηση θα ηταν στανταρ 1: "κομματια" η "χωμα". Σαφως κ τωρα δεν εχω επανελθει, φταιει κ το οτι ξεπατωνομαι κ δεν κοιμαμαι οσο πρεπει, ομως οκ, ναι, υπαρχει αισθητη διαφορα. Απλα δεν πιστευα ποτε σε μεσοβεζικες λυσεις, η που επιανα τον ταυρο απο τα κερατα η αποδεχομουν 1 κατασταση με τις συνεπειες της χωρις να παραπονιεμαι (αφου επελεξα αυτο το δρομο, εχω κ την ευθυνη της επιλογης μου). 

Παντως ειλικρινα κανε κατι οσο ειναι νωρις, παραεισαι μικρος να εχεις προβληματα υγειας απο το φαγητο. Η αρχη ειναι η δυσκολη γιατι τα αποτελεσματα της προσπαθειας θα σου αργησουν. Οταν ομως αρχισεις να "γλυκαινεσαι" απο τις πρωτες ανταμοιβες, δεν θα κοιταξεις ποτε ξανα πισω. :)

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Σελτζούκε για το μόνο που δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς είναι για το αν θα περάσουν τα χρόνια της ζωής σου.Ο χρόνος πάντα προχωράει είτε περνάμε καλά,είτε όχι.Στο χέρι μας είναι μέχρι ενός σημείου για το πως θα περάσει αυτός ο χρόνος.Το θέμα είναι να κινητοποιηθείς πριν πάθεις κάτι μη αναστρέψιμο.Αλλά τι σου λέω..Καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής.Απλά θα σου είναι λίγο πιο εύκολο αν το πάρεις τώρα απόφαση που είσαι 24 απο ότι όταν θα είσαι 34+..Αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ με πλήρη σιγουριά με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία.
Υ.Γ. Δε χάνεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## elis

ΣΕΛΤΖΟΥΚΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ
ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΞΑ Τ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΘΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΦΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΓΤ ΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΟΠΛΑΥΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ 
ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟΜΑΘΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΟΠΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΥΓΟΠΟΝΟΣ
ΔΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ 
ΑΣ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΕΣ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> Έχω διαβάσει κατα καιρούς διάφορα ποστ σου και ειλικρινά μου είχες κινήσει την περιέργεια. Πέρα απο το οτι εισαι αρκετά έξυπνος, έχεις και μια σοφία που πολύ σπάνια βρίσκει κανείς. Αλήθεια στο λέω. Το τελευταίο δε το λέω συχνά. Το δυστύχημα ειναι οτι η λογική σου έχει κατακερματιστεί απο τα ώριμα αρνητικά συναισθήματά σου. Έτσι λοιπόν κατα τα μέσα του Ιούνη και ενω είχα δεί και άλλα ποστ σου και γενικά απόψεις, ανοιξες το Ψυχό-Δραμα ποστ σου. Εκείνες τις μέρες σκέφτηκα έντονα να σου στείλω ΠΜ να σου έλεγα την άποψή μου μήπως και βοηθούσα, μήπως και σου έλεγα ή υπεθύμιζα κάτι που θα ηταν για σένα χρήσιμο. Τελικα δεν το έστειλα για χ,ψ λόγους. Αυτές τις μέρες επανέρχεσαι και μπαίνεις ακόμα πιο δυνατά (πιο απογοητευμένος). 
> 
> Σου λέω απο πριν πως δε πρόκειται να συμπάσχω στο "δράμα" σου και να ταισω το θηρίο σου χαιδεύοντας τ αυτιά σου σε σχέση με αυτα που αγωνιάς. Ειναι σημαντικό να ταρακουνηθείς και να συνέλθεις σε κάποια φάση μπας και αρχίσεις να παίρνεις καμιά απόφαση σιγα σιγά. Δε γίνεται διαφορετικά.
> 
> Τα προβλήματά σου ειναι καθαρά και ΜΟΝΟ ψυχολογικής φύσης.
> Τουλάχιστον όπως τα παραθέτεις και σε ότι αναφέρεσαι.
> 
> Στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα γράφεις χαρακτηριστικά οτι απο τα εφηβικά σου χρόνια προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου και στη συνέχεια λες οτι πάντα ήσουν και είσαι
> δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό σου.
> ...



Από τη πρώτη σου παράγραφο φαίνεται πως έχεις πιάσει το νοημα με μένα. Ή εχεις μεγάλη αντιληπτική ικανότητα όσον αφορά τη ψυχολογία, ή έχεις διαβάσει ολα μου τα ποστ πολύ προσεκτικά. 

Επίσης εντόπισες και μια άλλη αλήθεια: Η κριτική σκέψη, ή υποκειμενικότητα, ο εξορθολογισμός, όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά που πράγματι είχα έχουν επισκιαστεί και αλλοιωθει απο τα προβλήματα που έχω. Γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να είμαι αντικειμενικός και να σκέφτομαι ορθά και σωστά όταν βλέπω οτι δεν αλλάζει τιποτα και οτι παω απο το κακό στο χειρότερο. Παρασύρομαι και λεω "αϊ στο δια*ολο" και ο τροπος σκέψης μου αλλάζει, γίνεται πιο επιφανειακός, βιαστικός, επιπόλαιος, σκληρός με τον εαυτό μου και προκατειλημένος.

Λες οτι δε μπαίνω στο ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο επειδή εχω προεξοφλήσει οτι θα χάσω. ΝΑΙ, το έχω προεξοφλήσει επειδη εγω είμαι απο τις ομάδες που έχουν χάσει τα τελευταία 50 παιχνίδια σερι. Δεν έχω νικήσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου, οπότε ξέρω απο πριν το αποτέλεσμα. Ξερω οτι θα χασω οπως έχασα οταν ημουν 13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23 και 24 χρονών. Τι θα διαφορετικό θα γίνει τώρα στα 25?

Εγώ λοιπον, σε αντίθεση με τον ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό, δε προφυλάσσομαι επειδή φοβάμαι το άγνωστο. Προφυλάσσομαι επειδή αυτο το άγνωστο με έχει νικήσει χιλιάδες φορές στο παρελθον, και απο άγνωστο έχει γινει πλέον γνωστό.

Για αυτό έχω κάνει, οπως λες και εσυ, την ήττα γνωση. Διοτι η ήττα ΕΙΝΑΙ η γνώση μου! Είναι το μόνο που έχω γνωρίσει στα προβλήματα που έχω. 

_....Ποτέ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο σπουδαία και τρομακτικά όσο φαίνονται._

Πράγματι εγώ το είχα πει αυτό κάποτε, αλλα ειναι πολύ εύκολο να μιλάς για τους άλλους, το θέμα ειναι τι γίνεται οταν έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος με τα προβλήματα του εαυτου σου..

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Λοιπόν αγόρια και κορίτσια ξέρετε τι κατάλαβα? Δε πρέπει να κάνετε παρέα με ανθρώπους σαν και μένα..

Άνθρωποι με ανεκπλήρωτα όνειρα και πόθους σαν και μένα τείνουν να γίνονται περίεργοι και αλλόκοτοι στην καθημερινότητα τους....

Εγώ για παράδειγμα, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι ολα τα παραπάνω προβλήματα με έχουν αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο. Πάντα ζηλεύω ή νιώθω μίσος όταν βλέπω ευτυχισμένους ανθρώπους. Τηλεόραση δεν ανοίγω πολύ για να μην ακούσω ωραίες μουσικές (σαν τις διαφημίσεις). Φεϊσμπουκ δε μπαίνω για να μη βλέπω αλλους να ανεβαζουν ωραιες στιγμές με το ταίρι ή τους φίλους τους. Κάθε φορά που ακούω για μια επιτυχία οποιουδηποτε είναι σε μικρή ηλικια νιώθω θλίψη για μένα. Όταν βλέπω εναν νέο άνθρωπο να κάνει ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό τον μισώ και τον ζηλεύω. 
Όλα αυτά δείχνουν πως είμαι ένας εγωϊστής και εγωκεντρικός άνθρωπος. Χαρακτηριστικά που δεν τα είχα παρά μονο τα τελευταία 1-2 χρόνια όταν άρχισαν να τρέφονται απο τα προβλήματα που σας είπα. Ένα ανερχόμενο τέρας που δεν μπορούσα καν να το διανοηθώ όταν ημουν σε μικρότερη ηλικία. 

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω εναν άνδρα που είναι ακριβώς έτσι οπως θέλω να ειμαι εγώ (μην το αναλύσουμε πολύ τωρα) απλά τον ζηλεύω που κατάφερε να γίνει οτι δε κατάφερα εγώ, που θα τραβήξει τα βλέμματα των γυναικών εκει που δεν θα τα τραβήξω εγώ, που θα κερδίσει το θαυμασμό των φίλων του εκεί που δεν θα τα κερδίσω εγω.

Για κάθε εναν πετυχημένο άνδρα απο πίσω κρύβονται 1000 αποτυχημένοι. Για κάθε εναν άνδρα που στέκεται αγέρωχος νικητής στη κοινωνία υπάρχουν άλλα 100 "πτώματα" που έχουν εξαϋλωθεί στο διάβα του. Για κάθε έναν πετυχημένο εργοδότη υπάρχουν απο πίσω του 1000 υπάλληλοι. Για κάθε έναν ηγέτη υπάρχουν απο πίσω 1000 ακόλουθοι. Για κάθε έναν διάσημο υπάρχουν απο πίσω του 1000 άσημοι. Για κάθε έναν πρωταθλητή υπάρχουν πίσω του 1000 ηττημένοι. Για κάθε ένα γνησιο αρσενικό υπάρχουν πισω του 1000 ανδρείκελα δευτέρας διαλογής. 
Η ζωή και η κοινωνία ειναι απο τη φύση της άδικη, διότι έχει δομηθεί έτσι ώστε ο ένας, το άτομο, θα μένει στην ιστορία και θα επιβάλλεται των πολλών. 

Εγώ ανηκω σε αυτούς τους χίλιους, απο οτι φαίνεται, και παρότι με παρηγορεί το γεγονός οτι είμαι μέλος της πλειοψηφίας, με στεναχωρεί η έλλειψη της γοητείας που μόνο η μειοψηφία μπορεί να εκπέμψει. 

Και φυσικά όλοι εσείς θα λέτε "πωωω τι μάτσο γελοίες κομπλεξικές μπουρδες γράφει αυτός " και μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο....αλλά δε μπορώ να αγνοήσω το συναίσθημα που νιώθω όταν βλέπω έναν άνδρα, που είναι ακριβώς αυτο που θα ήθελα να είμαι εγώ, να έχει την ικανότητα να δώσει τη χαρά και την ευτυχία και τον έρωτα σε μια οποιαδήποτε Γυναίκα που εγώ δε μπορώ..

Ούτε να αγνοήσω το γεγονός οτι απο μικρός, πολλά παιδιά, ενώ με έκαναν παρέα μέσα στο σχολείο, στο φροντιστήριο ή στη σχολή, δίσταζαν να με καλέσουν έξω, να με εντάξουν στο ευρύτερο κοινωνικό κύκλο, παρά λίγες μονο φορές. Ισως εξέπεμπα αυτή την ήττα και την αρνιτικίλα που κάποιος είπε, ίσως εξέπεμπα την αυρα του loser η του μλκα, η έναν συνδυασμό.Ίσως ντρεπόντουσαν να με κυκλοφορήσουν, για κάποιο λογο. Ίσως γιατί ποτέ δε ντυνόμουν καλά. Δε ξέρω. 

Πάντα είχα φιλοδοξίες και όνειρα να πετύχω κάτι αλλά ποτέ δε το πετύχαινα γιατί όταν ξεκίναγα μετά απο λίγο το παράταγα.. δε πρέπει να ήταν το ότι έχανα γρήγορα το ενδιαφέρον μου για κάτι, αλλά επειδή ήθελα να κατακτησω κάτι και να το κατακτήσω ΤΩΡΑ.... ποτέ μου δεν έπιασα το νόημα της ζωης που είναι υπομονή και επιμονή.. δεν είχα ποτέ υπομονη ή επιμονη, πάντα οταν ήθελα κάτι το ηθελα ΤΩΡΑ, και όχι μετα απο μήνες ή χρονια.... ουσιαστικά βυθίστηκα στην αλαζονεία μου και στην απληστία του να καταφέρω πολλά πράγματα σε μικρο χρονικό διάστημα (να αδυνατίσω, να πάρω πτυχιο στα Ισπανικά, να κάνω ταξιδια σε πολλά κράτη, να πάρω καλους βαθμούς στη σχολή κλπ) που τελικά δεν πέτυχα κανεναν απο αυτούς τους στόχους 
γιατί δεν είχα στο μυαλό την ιδέα της πειθαρχίας της εγκράτειας και της υπομονής.. έμαθα να είμαι λοιπον περισσότερο ενας daydreamer και ενας αναβλητικός τύπος με αποτέλεσμα να έχω φτάσει στα 25 μου και να μην έχω πετύχει τίποτα στη ζωή μου..

Και από την άλλη έχω τον πατέρα μου να γκρινιάζει για τα οικονομικα της καριέρας του, μια μίζερη μητέρα με τα xanax και τη κατάθλιψη και το λυπημένο υφάκι της κάθε μέρα, και εγώ στη μέση να προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω την ουδέτερη και νεκρή σχέση τους, έχοντας ο ίδιος χάσει κάθε νόημα και κίνητρο ζωής 

Είμαι θύμα του ίδιου μου του εαυτού και των ονειροπόλων σχεδίων που έκανα τόσα χρόνια αδιαφορώντας για το πραγματικό κόστος αυτών των ονείρων και το τι δράση πρέπει να πάρω για να κάνω όλα αυτά τα όνειρα πραγματικότητα.... πίστευα οτι αν απλά απλώσω το χέρι μου θα κάνω τα σχέδια μου πραγματικότητα αδυνατώντας να καταλάβω οτι αυτό δεν αρκεί, οτι δε πρέπει μονο να απλώσω το χέρι μου, αλλά να σκαρφαλώσω κιόλας!! Διότι δε γίνεται να πάρεις ένα πτυχιο ξένων γλωσσων χωρίς να διαβασεις, ουτε να αδυνατίσεις χωρίς να στάξεις, και παρότι διαβασα και έσταξα (το τελευταίο σε υπερβολικά μεγάλο βαθμό) τελικά δε κατάφερα τιποτα διοτι οπως ειπα μετρά πολύ ή υπομονη,ή επιμονη και η επαναληψιμότητα της προσπάθειας μέρα με μέρα, βράδυ με βράδυ, και εγώ ήμουν πολύ "αριστοκράτης" και αλαζόνας και ΤΕΜΠΕΛΗΣ για να μπω σε τέτοιο καλούπι, για αυτό και απέτυχα..ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. 

Αλλά εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια ερεθίσματα. Ποτέ δεν είχα. Ποτέ δεν έμαθα να δουλεύω ή να διαβάζω σκληρά. Δε ξέρω γιατί. Λίγο τα αποτυχημένα γονίδια, λίγο οι γονείς μου που ηταν μαλθακοι και μου έκαναν ολες τις χάρες, λιγο το μυαλό μου, πάντα ήμουν κάτω του μετρίου σε ότι και να έκανα. Στο σχολείο, στη σχολή, στο φροντιστήριο, στις σχεδόν μηδαμινές φορές που δούλεψα, στο αδυνάτισμα κλπ. 

Είμαι μια μεγάλη απογοήτευση. Ένα δυσλειτουργικό ανθρωπάκι που ξεκουρδίζει εύκολα και έχει φτιαχτεί απο χαμηλής ποιότητας υλικά. Κάπως έτσι θα έπρεπε να φαινόμουν στα μάτια του Θεού. ΑΝ υπήρχε. 

Και μετά απο τόσο καιρό, φτάνω πλεον στο καλοκαίρι του 2015. Έχοντας κάνει μεγαλες αποπειρες να αδυνατίσω, έχοντας αλλάξει 3 γυμναστήρια σε δυο διαφορετικές πόλεις (απο 15+ χρονών μέχρι τώρα) έχοντας αλλάξει 1-2 διατροφολόγους και δίαιτες και μετά απο απέλπιδες προσπάθειες δε κατάφερα Τ-Ι-Π-Ο-Τ-Α. Αλλά ενα περίεργο πράγμα, ποτέ δε τα παράταγα ο καταραμένος. Τόσο αυθάδης και εγωϊστής ήταν ο χαρακτήρας μου, που αρνιόμουν να το βάλω κάτω. Εκεί συνέχιζα τη λυσσαλέα προσπάθεια, και πάρε την υγιεινή διατροφή, και πάρε γυμναστήρια, και πάρε τη μελέτη της ψυχολογίας, για να δω τι πάει στραβά, είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να μπορώ να πάρω πτυχίο ψυχολογίας και να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο κάνοντας 90+ λεπτά αερόβιο. 

Και μετά απο όοοοολες αυτες τις ανελέητες και αμέτρητες προσπαθειες, φτανω 25 χρονών και -ΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑ*ΟΛΟ- είμαι ΑΚΟΜΑ ατο σημείο απο όπου ξεκινησα!!!!!! Στο σημείο 0, εκει που ημουν στα 17, ή στα 19, ή στα 22 χρόνια ζωής. Ε έρχεται επιτέλους η στιγμή που πας πάλι να σηκωθεις και εμφανίζεται μια αόρατη δυναμη και σε σπρώχνει κατω και σου λεει με δυναμη "ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ". 

Και είναι η δυναμη του υποσυνείδητου, ειναι η δύναμη του ιδιου σου του εαυτού που σε παρακαλά πλέον να σταματήσεις τις προσπάθειες γιατί έχεις ηττηθείς τόσες χιλιάδες φορες, που ειναι πλεον ανούσιο να το παλεύεις. Και αν το παλέψεις θα ξανα-χασεις και θα ταπεινωσεις και αλλό τον εαυτο σου. 

Συναντώ ανθρώπους στο δρόμο που έχουν δεχτεί οτι θα είναι για πάντα χοντροί, ή για πάντα χαμιλομισθοι, ή για πάντα μόνοι, γενικότερα ανθρωποι που έχουν συμβιβαστεί με κάτι και ρωτώ τον εαυτό μου "Πως συμβιβάστηκαν?" "Τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να συμβιβαστείς?" "Πότε θα συμβιβαστώ και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου?"

Εγώ γιατί δε συμβιβάζομαι? Γιατί θέλω να κυνηγώ το τελειο? Έχω φτιάξει μια εικόνα στο μυαλό μου για το πως θα ήθελα να ειμαι, πως θα ήθελα να ειναι το σωμα μου, η νοοτροπια μου, οι φίλοι μου, η κοπέλα μου, οι δραστηριοτητες μου, η δουλειά μου, η ζωή μου, και μετά οταν βλέπω πως ειμαι αυτη τη στιγμή δεν εχω ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με αυτό που ονειρευομαι. 

Γιατί λοιπόν δε συμβιβάζομαι γμτ?? Πόσο άλλο ψυχικό σθενος πρέπει να σπαταλήσω για να δεχτώ οτι Α-Π-Ε-Τ-Υ-Χ-Α? 

Στη σχολή κοιταγα τα αγόρια που είχαν κοπέλες και όταν συζητάγαμε για κοπέλες έκανα τον Κινεζο. Βασικά τον Κινεζο, τον Ιαπωνα και τον Κορεάτη μαζί για την ακρίβεια. Είχα φτιάξει φανταστικές γυναίκες με φανταστικά ονόματα απο φανταστικές σχέσεις για να τις εξιστορώ στους φίλους μου όταν ερχόταν αναγκη. Πάντα το έπαιζα άνετος και κοινωνικά χαλαρός, αλλα ενα πραγμα ρε παιδί μου, πάντα το έβλεπα στα μάτια τους οτι ξερουν οτι τους κοροίδεύω. Ιδιαίτερα στα μάτια των γυναικων. Αυτή η φάση που έχεις υιοθετήσει αμυντική στάση και προσπαθεις σχεδόν να απολογηθείς για το σεξουαλικό σου παρελθον, προσπαθώντας να πεισεις τους άλλους οτι είχες σχέσεις, και να βλεπεις βαθιά στα μάτια μιας γυναίκας οτι αμφιβάλει εσένα και τον ανδρισμό σου, με το χειλάκι της να τρεμοπαίζει στις άκρες, έτοιμο να σκάσει ένα χαμόγελο, ή στη χειρότερη, γέλιο. Πωωω, αυτό το βλέμμα δε θα το ξεχάσω. 

Κάθε βράδυ επι 4 χρόνια επέστρεφα μόνος μου στο σπίτι και είχα ένα μεγάλο ερώτημα να απαντήσω στον εαυτό μου πριν πάω για υπνο: πως πρέπει να νιώθουν ολοι αυτοί οι συμμαθητές μου που είχαν σχέση? Πως ενιωθαν όλοι αυτοι που επέστρεφαν σπίτι κουρασμένοι και είχαν το γλυκο και τρυφερό χάδι μιας γυναικας δίπλα τους? Πως ήταν να χάνεσαι σε μια ζεστή και στοργική γυναικεία αγκαλιά με το απαλό δέρμα και τα λεπτά δάχτυλα της να χαϊδεύουν το πρόσωπο σου? 

Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, το μυαλό μου με υπέβαλε και σε μια άλλη σειρά βασανιστικών ερωτημάτων, όπως, πως είναι να έχεις φίλους και να απολαμβάνεις τη κοινωνικη αποδοχη? Πως είναι να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επιζητούν τη προσοχή και τη παρέα σου και την αλληλεπίδραση μαζί σου? Να σε βλέπουν και αμέσως τα μάτια τους να αγαλλιάζουν και τα χείλη τους να χαμογελάνε και μόνο με τη παρουσία σου?

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Φυσικά, έχοντας πάντα μια ανώτερη, κριτική, ορθολογική άποψη και ψυχοσύνθεση, πάντα απέκρουα όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις με τη λογική. Ποτέ δε πανικοβλήθηκα συναισθηματικα. Έλεγα στον εαυτό μου "κάποτε θα τα αποκτήσω και εγώ όλα αυτά. Αρκεί να κάνω υπομονη." Το daydreaming Που λέγαμε! Και όταν αποφάσιζα να τα πετύχω έβλεπα ποσο δύσκολο ειναι και τα παράταγα για μια αλλη φορα. Η αναβλητικότητα που λέγαμε. 

Και φυσικά κάθε φορά που ερχόμουν αντιμέτωπος με αυτές τις ερωτήσεις, είχα και ένα άλλο καταφύγιο: Το φαϊ. Απλά έτρωγα και ξεχνούσα, ξέροντας-οντας 99% σίγουρος-ότι κάποτε στο μέλλον θα τα διορθώσω ολα.

Έλα ομως οπου αναπάντεχα έφτασα σε μια χρονική στιγμή, τη ΤΩΡΙΝΗ στιγμη, που ξαφνικά ούτε το φαγητό μου προσφέρει καταφύγιο απο ολες αυτες τις σκέψεις !! Έπεσε και αυτό το μεγάλο φρούριο και πλέον είμαι έρμαιο των ενοχικών μου σκέψεων χωρίς καμία προστασία, με το μυαλό μου να με "λεηλατεί" συνεχως κάνοντας μου τις ιδιες ερωτησεις "Γιατι είσαι ακομα παχυς? Γιατι είσαι ακομα μονος? Γιατί εισαι ακομα έτσι και έτσι?" και εγώ να αδυνατώ να δώσω απάντηση γιατί βλεπω πως ΠΛΕΟΝ ειμαι 25 χρονών!! Έφτασε το πλήρωμα του χρονου και απέτυχα. Πέρασαν τα χρόνια της νεοτητας μου, και ποτέ δε θα πετύχω ότι πετυχαίνει ένας νέος....

Απογυμνωμένος λοιπόν απο κάθε ψυχική διάθεση και δύναμη, στέκομαι σε αυτό το σημειο και βλεπω μπροστα, χωρίς να μπορώ να διακρίνω, οπως στο παρελθόν, καμια προοπτική, καμια ελπίδα, καμία πιθανότητα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να διακρίνω στο μέλλον είναι κάτι..αβέβαιο, αλλά σίγουρα αρνητικό. Ισως μια λίγο βελτιωμένη ή χειρότερη εκδοχή του εαυτού μου. Αλλά καμία σχέση με αυτό που θα ήθελα να είμαι. 

Και κάθε φορά που ΤΟΛΜΩ να κάνω σχέδια, να πω "απο αυριο θα προσπαθησω", αμέσως το υποσυνειδητο μου επιστρατευει ενα κιλό δικαιολογίες και τραυματικές εμπειριες και μου τις πετά στη μούρη για να βεβαιωθεί οτι θα λυγίσω και δε θα επιχειρήσω τίποτα "αστείο". 

Πλέον η συναισθηματική μου άμυνα έχει πέσει τόσο χαμηλά, που είμαι πλέον ευάλωτος και στη πιο σαχλή δικαιολογία που μπορεί να σκαρφιστεί το υποσυνείδητο μου. Ακόμα και στον απλό φόβο του οτι μπορεί πχ να πάθω καποιο σοβαρο πρόβλημα υγιειας ή να πεθανω σε καποιους μηνες ή χρονια, είναι πλέον ικανό να αναβάλει οποια προσπάθεια κάνω για να αλλάξω τη ζωή μου. 



Και εντάξει λοιπον, ας δεχτουμε οτι ολα τα παραπάνω ειναι ενα μάτσο "συναισθηματικες μπουρδες κομψά στολισμένο με βαρύγδουπες και πομπώδεις λέξεις", όπως ίσως μπορει να σκέφτεστε.
Ας δεχθούμε τη πιο ευθύ και σκληρή απάντηση, οτι είμαι απλά ενας βολεψάκιας, οπως είπε η Ρέα. Πράγματι, ένας βολεψάκιας!

Αφου βολεύτηκα στην ευκολη ζωή, γιατί ακόμα υποφέρω? Γιατί δε συμβιβάζομαι? Γιατί δε δέχομαι αυτή την εύκολη ζωή? Γιατί ειμαι δυστυχισμένος με αυτό το βόλεμα? 
Τι στο δι*άολο τόσο υψηλη θεωρία είναι? Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να βρω τη λύση, να χτυπήσω το κεφάλι μου στο τοίχο? Να πάθω κάνα σοβαρό προβλημα υγιειας? Να πεθάνει ο πατέρας ή η μητέρα μου ίσως?????

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Η έλλειψη σεροτονίνης μπορεί να εξηγήσει τις λιγούρες που μερικές φορές εμφανίζονται για κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων. Σε ορισμένους ανθρώπους εμφανίζεται μια ακατάσχετη επιθυμία για σοκολάτες, γλυκά, κουλουράκια και άλλα ζυμαρικά. Πρόκειται για το «σύνδρομο των υδατανθράκων», όπως μερικές φορές ονομάζεται. Το φαινόμενο αυτό σχετίζεται επίσης με μια κατάσταση κατάθλιψης που εμφανίζεται σε ορισμένες γυ*ναίκες πριν από την περίοδο τους. Στα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνο*νται: κατάθλιψη, λήθαργος και ανικανότητα για συγκέντρωση. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα συν*δυάζονται μερικές φορές με ισχυρή επιθυμία για φαγητό, που έχει ως επα*κόλουθο την αύξηση του βάρους.

Ένα γεύμα που περιέχει υδατάνθρακες (γλυκόζη) οδηγεί σε έκκριση ινσουλίνης, η οποία βοηθά στην ταχύτερη διείσδυση της τρυπτοφάνης στον εγκέφαλο και αυτό καταπραΰνει τα συναισθήματα και την κακή διάθεση. Η σεροτονίνη βρίσκεται συνήθως στο αίμα σε μικρά ποσοστά. Ο ρυθμός μετατροπής της τρυπτοφάνης σε σεροτονί*νη επηρεάζεται από τη συμμετοχή των υδατανθράκων στη διατροφή. Οι υδατάνθρακες, και ειδικότερα η γλυκόζη, διεγείρουν την έκκριση της ινσουλίνης, μια αναβολική ορμόνη η οποία βάζει τη γλυκόζη και τα αμινοξέα στους ιστούς, π.χ. τους μυς. Το ποσοστό, όμως, ειδικά της τρυπτοφάνης στο αίμα δεν επηρεάζεται από την ινσουλίνη κι έτσι, εφόσον τα άλλα αμι*νοξέα οδηγούνται στους μυς από την ινσουλίνη, το ποσοστό της τρυπτοφάνης στο αίμα αυξάνεται, με την κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων. Έτσι αυξάνεται η ποσότητα της τρυπτοφανης που μεταφέρεται με το αίμα στον εγκέφαλο όπου μετατρέπεται σε σεροτονίνη. Μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού ανεβαίνει η στάθμη της σεροτονί*νης με την κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων. Η σεροτονινη ρυθμίζει ακόμα τη γενική διάθεση του οργανισμού και προκαλεί υπνηλία. Πλούσια σε υδατάνθρα*κες γεύματα δημιουργούν αισθήματα κόπωσης και υπνηλίας στους υγιείς ανθρώπους, αυξάνοντας το ποσοστό σε*ροτονίνης. Αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει σε όσους πάσχουν από έλλειψη σεροτονίνης.

Φάρμακα που ασκούν δράση ανάλογη με αυτή της σεροτονίνης, δη*μιουργούν παρόμοια αποτέλεσμα: μειώνουν την επιθυμία, όσων πάσχουν, να καταναλίσκουν συνεχώς υδατάνθρακες. Η φενφλουραμίνη, για παράδειγμα, διευκολύνει την έκκριση σεροτονίνης στις συνάψεις των νευρώνων του εγκεφάλου. Τα ίδια φάρμακα είναι δραστι*κά στην περίπτωση της χειμωνιάτικης κατάθλιψης και των ανωμαλιών της περιόδου. Ακόμα, είναι δραστικά και σε ελαφρότερες περιπτώσεις, όπως σε γυναίκες που το βάρος τους έχει ξεφύγει από το κανονικό ή παρουσιά*ζουν κατάθλιψη, είτε από κληρονομική προδιάθεση, είτε γιατί προέρχο*νται από οικογένειες αλκοολικών. Η φενφλουραμίνη και άλλα ανάλογα βοηθούν στη μείωση του βάρους, μειώνοντας την επιθυμία για κατανάλω*ση υδατανθράκων. Αντίθετα, φάρμακα που δεσμεύουν την παραγωγή σεροτονίνης παρουσιάζουν το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. Όλα αυτά δείχνουν ότι η σεροτονίνη παίζει ρόλο ακόμα και στο αδυνάτισμα. Γι’ αυτό ίσως τον χειμώνα οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι του βόρειου ημισφαιρίου αυξάνουν το σωματικό βάρος τους.

με την καταλληλη ψυχοθεραπεια και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, θα ισορροπήσεις και δεν θα πεινας πια!
θα αποκτήσεις μια υγιή σχέση με τον εαυτό σου..και γιατι οχι, μια υγιή σχεση με γυναικα-αντρα, οτι προτιμαει ο καθενας μας και για αυτο την παλεβουμε, για να κυλίσει αυτη η μικρη χαζη μας ζωούλα μας λίγο πιο γλυκα βρε αδερφε

----------


## imagine

Απ ό,τι διάβασα, δε δουλεύεις. Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να ασχοληθείς εθελοντικά προσφέροντας βοήθεια σε συνανθρώπους μας που έχουν ανάγκη? 'Αστεγους, πρόσφυγες, φτωχούς, άρρωστους κλπ που δεν έχουν καν τα μέσα για αξιοπρεπή επιβίωση. Θα νιώσεις καλύτερος άνθρωπος, θα ξεκουνηθείς από τον καναπέ σου, θα μετριάσεις το φαί και στο φινάλε θα κάνεις και καλό. Σκέψου το.

edit: Εννοώ έτσι πιθανόν να αρχίσεις να εκτιμάς περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου, πράγμα βασικό για την αυτοπεποίθηση.. και θα χεις και δίκιο!

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Σελτζούκε έχεις το σεβασμό μου.Ο λόγος που απέτυχες και αποτυγχάνεις είναι κατά την γνώμη μου ότι δεν έχεις πραγματικό κίνητρο για να ξε-κουνηθείς.Η άποψή μου είναι ότι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι να βρεις έναν άνθρωπο να πιστεύει σε σένα,σε αυτό που είσαι τώρα και να σε βοηθήσει να πας ένα βήμα παραπέρα.Αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο να βρεθεί αυτός ο άνθρωπος.Προσωπικά στα κιλά εκεί που ετοιμαζόμουν πάλι για τριψήφιο νούμερο,στάθηκα τυχερός και βρέθηκε εκείνη που παρόλο που πλέον δε μιλάμε,της υποσχέθηκα ότι θα καταβάλλω κάθε προσπάθεια να κόψω το σαβουροφαγητό και να αδυνατίσω,πρώτα για το δικό μου καλό και μετά για τους άλλους.Μου είπε ότι πιστεύει σε μένα και αυτό μου αρκεί για να καταβάλλω κάθε προσπάθεια για να αλλάξω την κακή συνήθεια να τρώω δίχως αύριο.Και σχεδόν πάντα κρατάω τις υποσχέσεις μου.
Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το συναίσθημα της αναβλητικότητας που ανέφερες.Το να σκέφτεσαι το βράδυ να κάνεις κάτι και το άλλο πρωϊ να τα παρατάς και να λες "μπα και έτσι μια χαρά είμαι."Και το καταφύγιο στο φαγητό.Και το γεγονός ότι μια μέρα "ξυπνάς" και αναρωτιέσαι τι στο καλό έκανες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια...Τις τύψεις για τα πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσεις περισσότερο και δεν το έκανες.Εσύ το έπαθες αυτό στα 25,εγώ στα 30 κάτι...
Ρωτάς πως συμβιβάζεσαι.Οχι φίλε μου δε μπορείς να συμβιβαστείς.Ποτέ δε μπορείς να συμβιβαστείς,όσο ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και τα καλύτερα και εσύ δεν τα έχεις.Και δε μπορείς να ξέρεις αν όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες,έχουν συμβιβαστεί στην κατάστασή τους.Αλλο τι φαίνεται απέξω και άλλο τι έχει ο καθένας μέσα στην ψυχή και το μυαλό του.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Έχω διαβάσει τα τελευταία 2 ποστς σου και έχω ταυτιστεί σε αρκετά σημεία μπορώ να πω... Δεν ήρθα για να δώσω την μαγική συνταγή καθώς δεν υπάρχει, αλλά συμφωνώ με τον/την kozchr ότι δεν μπορείς και ΔΕΝ θα συμβιβαστείς ΠΟΤΕ και γι' αυτό εγώ θα σου πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο... Αυτό δείχνει ότι έχεις δύναμη όσο κι' αν οι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες σε κάνουν ίσως να πιστεύεις πως είσαι αδύναμος... 

"Και είναι η δυναμη του υποσυνείδητου, ειναι η δύναμη του ιδιου σου του εαυτού που σε παρακαλά πλέον να σταματήσεις τις προσπάθειες γιατί έχεις ηττηθείς τόσες χιλιάδες φορες, που ειναι πλεον ανούσιο να το παλεύεις. Και αν το παλέψεις θα ξανα-χασεις και θα ταπεινωσεις και αλλό τον εαυτο σου."

Το σκεφτόμουν άπειρες φορές αυτό πιο παλιά. Και κάποιες φορές ακόμα (και είναι πολλές) συνεχίζω να μην πιστεύω σε μένα και να προδικάζω τις καταστάσεις. Αν κάτσεις να εξηγήσεις 1-2 πράγματα στους άλλους, θα πιστέψουν πως μάλλον τα λες ως δικαιολογία για να αποφύγεις την προσπάθεια. ΑΛΛΑ... Ξέρεις τι με έχει κάνει να μην αφήσω αυτές τις σκέψεις να με ρίξουν, να μην παραιτηθώ και να συνεχίζω μετά από χρόνια, ενώ όλα μου φαίνονται χαμένα; Η σκέψη και μόνο πως αν τα παρατήσω, θα νιώθω τόσο μα τόσο άχρηστη που δεν θα μπορώ τότε να αντέχω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Δεν θα έχω μούτρα να κοιτάω κανέναν, ούτε εμένα. 

Λες πως δεν συμβιβάζεσαι με την ζωή σου, σκέψου μια ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ζωή μες την παραίτηση, μες την αδράνεια, να θες πάντα κάτι καλύτερο, να μην αποδέχεσαι αυτά που είσαι και αυτά που ζεις, και να μην προσπαθείς επειδή θα ξέρεις πως θα αποτύχεις (ενώ ΘΕΣ τόσο πολύ μια καλύτερη ζωή)! Οκ, ε και; Ας ξαναγίνει. Καλύτερο δεν θα' ναι, παρά να κάθεσαι και να τα ονειρεύεσαι απλά; Τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθείς! Και πιστεψέ με, εκεί είναι που θαυμάζεις κάποιον, και εκεί είναι που αρχίζεις σιγά σιγά να αποκτάς περισσότερο πείσμα και θάρρος, ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα, γιατί ξέρεις ήδη το συναίσθημα της αποτυχίας και ότι παρά τα εμπόδια και τα συναισθήματα και σκέψεις των εισαγωγικών που έβαλα πιο πάνω, εσύ επέλεξες ΞΑΝΑ την ζωή και την προσπάθεια. Η αποτυχία ξέρουμε πως είναι, πόσο πιο πολύ θα σε ρήξει μια καινούρια; Η πλήρης παραίτηση όμως; ...

----------


## elis

ΣΕΛΤΖΟΥΚΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ
ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΟΣ ΜΕΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ
ΕΣΥ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥΝΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ
ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΤ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΥΝΗΓΑΝΕ ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ
ΘΕΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ
ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΣ ΦΕΡΣΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ
ΠΙΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΟΝΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ
ΠΙΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΥΡΑ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ 
ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΩΝΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΓΤ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΛΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> το θέμα ειναι τι γίνεται οταν έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος με τα προβλήματα του εαυτου σου..


Παίρνεις απόφαση και πας σε ενα ψυχολόγο ή σε ψυχίατρο και βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου. 
Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και μέσα απο τη συζήτηση ο άλλος που έχεις απέναντι σου, σου δινει με τον καιρό να καταλάβεις οτι
εκτός απο βέλη [που καλό θα ήταν (ιδανικά) να μην δίνονται ποτέ, άλλα τι να κάνουμε, έχουμε και και συναισθήματα εμείς οι άνθρωποι!] προς τον εαυτό σου μπορείς να δίνεις και παράσημα. Παράσημα για πολλά πράγματα τα οποία είσαι και αγνοείς εξαιτίας της ψυχ. σου κατάστασης αλλά και παράσημα για πράγματα που έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι σήμερα. 
Επίσης με τον καιρό, σου δίνει να καταλάβεις οτι το θέμα των κιλών σου ή οτιδήποτε για το οποίο ενοχοποιείς τον εαυτό σου ειναι μια φούσκα, 
που θα σκάσει σιγά σιγά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις, γιατι ωστόσο θα ασχολείστε με ζητήματα που αφορούν την αγάπη για τον εαυτό σου και βελτίωση της αυτοεικόνας σου.

Με απλά λόγια... Τα κιλά σου ειναι το δέντρο και ενας καλός επαγγελματίας δε θα ασχολιόταν με δέντρα. Θα ασχολιόταν με το δάσος.
Και με ακόμη λιγότερα... Οταν σταματήσεις να "σε χαλας" και αγαπήσεις λιγο τον εαυτό σου, σαν χείμαρρος αυτη η αγάπη, θα συμπαρασύρει το κάθε βέλος που έχεις
καρφώσει πάνω σου. Άσε που συν τοις άλλοις, η όποια προσπάθεια, Πλεον, θα γίνεται εξαιρετικά πιο εύκολα και χωρίς εμπόδια. Εν προκειμένω το να επιμείνεις να αλλάξεις τα κιλά σου εφόσον το θες.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

rea..imagine..kozchr..moonlight..ellis..muzzy.... Διάβασα αυτά που μου γράψατε. Τα διάβασα επι δύο φορες.

Απλά δε μπορώ να απαντήσω. Είμαι τόσο μπερδεμένος, σαστισμένος και καθηλωμένος .. που απλά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> rea..imagine..kozchr..moonlight..ellis..muzzy.... Διάβασα αυτά που μου γράψατε. Τα διάβασα επι δύο φορες.
> 
> Απλά δε μπορώ να απαντήσω. Είμαι τόσο μπερδεμένος, σαστισμένος και καθηλωμένος .. που απλά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω......


χαχαχα...να και κατι καλο απο όλη την ιστορία!! καλο ηταν επιτέλους να σταματησεις να μιλας και να αρχισεις να ακους, ήταν λίγο κουραστικος και καθολου απαραιτητος όλος αυτος ο πνευματικος αυνανισμος σου. απο εδω μπορουμε να δουλέψουμε. οταν αποφασισα να σταματησω να προσπαθω να βγω απο το λουκι της καταθλιψης απο μόνη μου, συρθηκα σε εναν ψυχολόγο που μου εγραψε καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα.
αμεσως σταματησα να πειναω ή να εχω λιγουρες γιατι οι νευροδιαβιβαστες μου δεν ζητουσαν κατι φαγωσιμο για να νιωσω καλυτερα,αρχισα να εχω ενεργεια και διαθεση να βγω απο το σπίτι, να δουλεψω και να φλερταρω να βγω ραντεβου κτλ κτλ... τα χαπια απο μονα τους όμως ειναι μιση δουλεια.
εχεις ακουσει για τον νομο της αδρανειας του Νευτωνα. οταν ενα σωμα που αδρανει υποστει καποια μεταβολη, το σωμα θα εχει την ταση να διατηρησει την αρχικη του αδρανεια... μετα ο νομος δραση-αντιδραση, το σωμα που δεχεται καποια δραση πάντα αντιδρα... σαμποταρισα η ιδια τον εαυτο μου και κατεστρεψα την θεραπεια μου με αλλες ουσιες
ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑ.
αλλα είμαι ήδη στον πάτο οποτε ειναι μονοδρομη η πορεια και συναντηθηκα με ψυχοθεραπευτη
εχω ηδη πει σε αλλο ποστ...εχουμε 2 εαυτους, αυτος που θελει να γινει καλα και αυτος που φοβαται κ δεν θελει να αλλαξει τιποτα (αδρανεια)..οσο εξυπνος ειναι ο καλος εαυτος, αλλο τοσο εξυπνος ο αδρανεις...ξερει τι κόλπα να μας κανει ωστε να αποτυχουμε και να επιστρεψουμε στην αδρανεια... οποτε ο καλος εαυτος ...βαζει εναν ασσο στο μανικι... τον ψυχοθεραπευτη...λίγη καλη χημεια για τους νευροδιαβιβαστες και ενας τακτοποιητης σκεψεων ... θα με βγαλουν πολυ συντομα απο αυτην την κόλαση.
και πιστευω και εσενα αν το θελησεις...εχεις πολυ δουλεια μπροστα σου, ξεκινα μικρε μου φιλε...παρε αγκαλια τον Νευτωνα και δωσε επιταχυνση :p

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Χαχαχα Ρέα τα λες πολύ ωραία (έκανα και ομοιοκαταληξία :p).. Συμφωνώ!

----------


## ioannis2

Είσαι πολύ μικρός φίλε για να σαι τοσο απελπισμένος. Το προβλημα σου, όπως ειπε και καποιος προλαλήσας, ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικής φύσης. Δες καποιο καλό ψυχολογο, γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου, γιατι δεν δοκιμάζεις? Το πρόβλημα ειναι να γινεις 40 και να σαι ο ίδιος όπως στα 25 σου και να βλεπεις κατα πολύ νεοτερους σου να εχουν ηδη κανει άλματα στη ζωη. Τότε θα σωριαστεις ψυχολογικά, επειδη ηδη τα περιθωρια θα εχουν στενεψει. Τωρα τα περιθωρια σου ειναι τεραστα, εσύ εισαι αυτος που δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί. Η απογοητευση και η πολλή σκεψη λειτυουργουν εις βαρος σου, σε μετατρεπουν σε αδρανή. Καλές οι συζητησεις εδώ αλλά μόνο ένας καλός ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθησει υποδεικνυοντας σου τροπους και μεθοδους όχι απλα να βγεις από το τελμα αλλά και να κανεις βηματα στη ζωη. Η μεγαλύτερη ζημια που κανεις σε σενα ειναι να συνεχισεις να σκεφτεσαι και να λειτουργεις με τον ιδιο τροπο.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Σελτζούκε (αλήθεια πώς στο καλό το σκέφτηκες αυτό το νικ……?), δεν τα έχω καλά με την ηττοπάθεια κ το μοιρολόι…….
Συμφωνώ 200% με όσα σου είπε η muzzy1984 κ μπράβο της, αλλά εντοπίζω κ άλλη 1 ρίζα του κακού: αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας (κάπως έτσι δεν το λέτε?). Τί θέλω να πω…..

Σε μια ιδιωτική συζήτηση με 1 μέλος του forum, το οποίο συμπαθώ κ εκτιμώ πολύ (το ξέρει νομίζω…….) καταλήξαμε στην εξής παρατήρηση: Ξεκίνησε τη ζωή του με συγκλονιστικά οικογενειακά, οικονομικά κλπ κλπ προβλήματα ενώ σημαδεύτηκε κ από τραυματικά γεγονότα. Στον τομέα της εργασίας του, όπου εκεί τίθεται θέμα επιβίωσης, έκανε γαργάρα όλα του τα κολλήματα, τις ανασφάλειες, τους φόβους, τις ανεπάρκειες, βούτηξε κ κολύμπησε κ κολύμπησε στα βαθιά, κ μάντεψε…… μια χαρά τα κατάφερε, κ μάλιστα χωρίς σχετικές σπουδές, background, γνωριμίες κ εφόδια. Στα συναισθηματικά του πάλι, τα οποία οκ, δεν τα λες κ θέμα επιβίωσης (υπό την έννοια ότι δεν θα σε αποκεφαλίσουν εάν δεν έχεις γκόμενα) αλλά ποιότητας ζωής, ακόμα έχει μείνει στάσιμος κ φοβισμένος να παλεύει με την ατολμία κ τους δαίμονές του. Κ να σου πω κ το άλλο: Έχεις δει σε καμιά Αιθιοπία, σε καμιά φαβέλα του Μεξικού, σε καμιά φτωχογειτονιά της Ινδίας ή την Ταϋλάνδης άνθρωπο με κατάθλιψη, διατροφικές διαταραχές, ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή κλπ κλπ (δε μιλάω για γεννετικά καθοριζόμενες ασθένειες)? Έχουν άλλα προβλήματα υγείας (ΣΜΝ, αβιταμινώσεις, δερματοπάθειες, ελονοσίες, SARS κλπ κλπ) αλλά όχι τέτοια. Γιατί ο αγώνας που καταβάλλουν καθημερινά κ οι προτεραιότητές τους δεν αφήνουν χώρο για τέτοια «θέματα». Γιαυτό κ η κατάθλιψη ονομάζεται ασθένεια του δυτικού κόσμου. Εσύ μου μοιάζεις 1 παιδί προστατευμένο κάτω από τα φτερά της οικογένειάς του. Δεν κυνηγάς τίποτα, δεν έχεις ανασφάλεια για τίποτα, δεν έχεις να ανησυχείς για τίποτα, δεν κινητοποιείσαι για τίποτα. Άμα έμενες μόνος σου με 1 μισθό 800€, λογαριασμούς κ εφορία, ξεπάτωμα στη δουλειά κλπ κλπ, θα σκεφτόσουν το ίδιο με τώρα το φαγητό…..? Κατ’ αρχάς δεν θα είχες να ξοδέψεις τόσα για φαγητό! Θα ζούσες όμως. Με άγχη, με αγωνίες, με άλλα προβλήματα, με κούραση, αλλά θα ζούσες!

Παρακάτω 2ο ζήτημα. Ισχυρίζεσαι ότι έχεις προσπαθήσει κ έχεις αποτύχει. Τι σημαίνει για εσένα η προσπάθεια για κάτι το οποίο είναι στο χέρι σου κ μόνο? Δεν μου λες πχ ότι ψάχνεις για δουλειά, πράγμα το οποίο δεν εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από εσένα. Το να ράψεις όμως το στόμα σου κ να βρεις άλλη διέξοδο στα αρνητικά σου συναισθήματα από αυτήν της συναισθηματικής υπερφαγίας μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις κ κανένας άλλος. Προσπαθώ σημαίνει λυσσάω κ πιστεύω μέσα μου ότι τίποτα δεν είναι πιο δυνατό από εμένα, ώστε να με βάλει κάτω. Εσύ βαθιά μέσα σου έχεις προδιαγράψει την αποτυχία. Είναι απίστευτο πόσο οι άνθρωποι βολευόμαστε στις θεωρίες που μας βολεύουν, ιδίως εάν φοβούνται/ δεν έχουν δυνάμεις/ δεν θέλουν/ τους συμφέρει η ασφάλεια του «1 με το πάτωμα». Είναι το γνώριμό τους περιβάλλον. Τί πιο βολικό από το να ισχυριστούν «προσπάθησα επανειλημμένα αλλά δεν το κατόρθωσα να βγω από τον πάτο/ την παρακμή/ την ξεφτίλα/ u name it ο καθένας»? Κ για να σε πάω κ παρακάτω….. έχω δει πολλούς ανθρώπους να επιλέγουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εκείνο το είδος της «προσπάθειας», το οποίο στο τέλος τους εξασφαλίζει την αποτυχία, είτε για να αποδείξουν ότι προσπάθησαν κ δεν μπορούν ή ότι ισχύει η θεωρία που τους βολεύει…..? Πχ πες είμαι εγώ 500 κιλά κ κακάσχημη. Με συμφέρει να υποστηρίζω ότι όλες οι αδύνατες κ προσεγμένες είναι ρηχές/ γλάστρες/ τους νοιάζει μόνο κ καθρέφτης τους/ χωρίς προσωπικότητα (άντε πες αυτό παίζει να έχει κ 1 δόση αλήθειας χωρίς να ισχύει γενικά εννοείται) κ ότι οι χοντρές, επειδή έχουν υπερβεί την επιφανειακότητα της εμφάνισης έχουν επενδύσει σε πιο ουσιαστικά πράγματα/ έχουν ενδιαφέροντα κλπ κλπ. Οπότε, έστω κ ασυνείδητα, για να επιβεβαιώνω τη θεωρία που με βολεύει θα επιλέγω να ασχολούμαι κ να σχολιάζω τις 30 χαζογκόμενες κ ανασφαλείς κούκλες, αλλά θα προσπεράσω πλήρως τις 5-10 κουκλάρες που κ προσωπικότητα έχουν, κ χαρακτήρα, κ ενδιαφέροντα, κ ποιότητα, κ παράλληλα θα επικεντρώνομαι σε 30 γυναίκες με περιττά κιλά ή άσχημες, που είναι καταξιωμένες επιστήμονες/ άξιες μανάδες/ άτομα με ευγένεια ψυχής/ ενδιαφέροντα, χωρίς όμως να προσέχω καθόλου τις υπόλοιπες 30 υπέρβαρες, των οποίων η ζωή περιστρέφεται μεταξύ της σχέσης Ματέο- Μενεγάκη κ την καινούρια γεύση παγωτό tiramisu. Απόδειξη ότι δεν έχεις προσπαθήσει στα αλήθεια: Από τη 1 μας λες ότι έχεις κάνει αμέτρητες απόπειρες, το έχεις παλέψει κλπ κλπ…….. αλλά από την άλλη, γράφεις κάπου ότι μόνη λύση θα ήταν θα ήταν να σε αρπάζανε κ να σου επιβάλλανε με το βούρδουλα τις βουλιμίες. Εμένα όλο αυτό μου κάνει αντιφατικό, γιατί αυτός που όντως προσπαθεί έχει ήδη επιβάλλει ο ίδιος το βούρδουλα στον εαυτό του. Του λένε «έλα μωρέ, πάρε 1 παγωτίνι, φρεσκότατα είναι», κ αυτός αρνείται όπως κ να έχει. Τέτοια προσπάθεια έχεις κάνει…..? Να βάζεις από μόνος σου «το περίστροφο στον κρόταφό σου» να μην ξεφύγεις από το στόχο σου…..?

Για να κάνω 1 resume, τα κιλά σου είναι στο χέρι σου κ εν μέρει ευθύνεται κ ο τρόπος ζωής σου. Ψυχολόγοι κ ειδικοί υπάρχουν, λύσεις υπάρχουν, αυτός που θέλει να λύσει κάτι το οποίο εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά κ μόνο από αυτόν, το λύνει το πρόβλημά του. Μη σε παίρνει από κάτω, πάρτο από την αρχή αλλά αυτή τη φορά…….. αλλιώς!

----------


## σακης

Παντως αδερφε, ναι, ειμαι 100 κιλα λεβεντης, με τις πλαταρες μου, τα στηθια μαρμαρα, περπαταω εξω και ραγιζουν τα τσιμεντα, κλανω και διαταραζω την ισορροπια του συμπαντος, μιλαμε για απεραντο μεγαλειο λεβεντιας.

Κι ομως αδερφε πηγα χτες στο ψυχιατρειο να γραψω φαρμακα, την τριμηνη χημικη συνταγη μου, για να κραταει ο λεβεντης γερα να μη λυγιζει, και μου ρθε να βαλω τα κλαμματα με αυτα που ειδα, και της μνημες που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο με οσα περασα εκει.

Γι αυτο σου λεω λεβεντη μου, ολα ειναι δανεικα, ενα τιποτα ειμαστε, μην το αναλυεις πολυ και το σκεφτεσαι, βγες εξω, πιες δυο τρεις μπυρες, χαλαρωσε, χαμογελασε και ολα θα στρωσουν, κι αν δεν στρωσουν ποτε, μη ξεχνας ειναι τυχερος οποιος γελαει στην καρμανιολα, ο χαμενος τα παιρνει ολα.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Έχω διαβάσει κατα καιρούς διάφορα ποστ σου και ειλικρινά μου είχες κινήσει την περιέργεια. Πέρα απο το οτι εισαι αρκετά έξυπνος, έχεις και μια σοφία που πολύ σπάνια βρίσκει κανείς. Αλήθεια στο λέω. Το τελευταίο δε το λέω συχνά. Το δυστύχημα ειναι οτι η λογική σου έχει κατακερματιστεί απο τα ώριμα αρνητικά συναισθήματά σου. Έτσι λοιπόν κατα τα μέσα του Ιούνη και ενω είχα δεί και άλλα ποστ σου και γενικά απόψεις, ανοιξες το Ψυχό-Δραμα ποστ σου. Εκείνες τις μέρες σκέφτηκα έντονα να σου στείλω ΠΜ να σου έλεγα την άποψή μου μήπως και βοηθούσα, μήπως και σου έλεγα ή υπεθύμιζα κάτι που θα ηταν για σένα χρήσιμο. Τελικα δεν το έστειλα για χ,ψ λόγους. Αυτές τις μέρες επανέρχεσαι και μπαίνεις ακόμα πιο δυνατά (πιο απογοητευμένος). 
> 
> Σου λέω απο πριν πως δε πρόκειται να συμπάσχω στο "δράμα" σου και να ταισω το θηρίο σου χαιδεύοντας τ αυτιά σου σε σχέση με αυτα που αγωνιάς. Ειναι σημαντικό να ταρακουνηθείς και να συνέλθεις σε κάποια φάση μπας και αρχίσεις να παίρνεις καμιά απόφαση σιγα σιγά. Δε γίνεται διαφορετικά.
> 
> Τα προβλήματά σου ειναι καθαρά και ΜΟΝΟ ψυχολογικής φύσης.
> Τουλάχιστον όπως τα παραθέτεις και σε ότι αναφέρεσαι.
> 
> Στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα γράφεις χαρακτηριστικά οτι απο τα εφηβικά σου χρόνια προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου και στη συνέχεια λες οτι πάντα ήσουν και είσαι
> δυστυχισμένος με τον εαυτό σου.
> ...


Συμφωνώ....

Σελτζούκε τα προβλήματα δεν λύνονται αν σκέφτεσαι με τον τρόπο που τα δημιούργησες.
Αν έβαζα τίτλο σε αυτά που γράφεις θα ήταν ''Παππούς ετών 25''

Κάποιες ερωτήσεις.Τι έκαναν οι άλλοι δηλαδή στα 18?Ποια είναι δηλαδή τα πράγματα που λες ότι πέτυχαν όλοι στα 25 κι εσύ είσαι στο 0 στα 25 σου?Ποια είναι η επιτυχία?Ταυτίζεις την ευτυχία με την επιτυχία?

Μην τα ρίχνεις στους γονείς σου.Μην πέφτεις σε αυτή την παγίδα.

----------


## roko

Καλησπέρα τι κάνεις σελτζούκε ?

χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά με 25 εώς 30 ευρώ ο ένας σου στόχος γίνεται πραγματικότητα πάς σε έναν οίκο ανοχής και τελειώνει η ιστορία αν θέλεις τόσο πολύ!!!
θα δείς που θα σου αρέσει

----------


## agnostix

Δες το σε παρακαλω :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpyNPaHXin8

----------


## roko

μούφα το βίντεο

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Mια χαρά είναι το βίντεο.Δείχνει εμένα στα 70 μου :p

----------


## justloveme

ποτε μα ποτε μην τα παρατας ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να κανεις στον εαυτο σου.. προσπαθησε και αλλο τι θα χασεις? μονο να κερδισεις εχεις αν προσπαθεις κανεις δεν εχασε επειδη προσπαθουσε πολυ για κατι.. Προσπαθησε να τα επιτυχεις ολα αυτα ενα ενα ετσι θα ναι πιο ευκολο για σενα ;)

----------


## Babis30

Γεια σου φίλε και απο μένα. Είσαι σε μια πολύ δύσκολη φάση και το καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι έχεις είναι κατάθλιψη. Έτσι αισθανόμουν και γω πριν πάρω κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά. Συνήθως όταν έχουμε κατάθλιψη κάνουμε τέτοιες αρνητικές σκέψεις. Αν δεν παίρνεις κάποιο φάρμακο, μπορείς να κάνεις μερικά πράγματα για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.

1. Άσε κατα μέρος όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις και προσπάθησε να έχεις επαφή με τη πραγματικότητα, δηλαδή "βγες έξω" από τον εαυτό σου και παρατήρησε τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Συγκεντρώσου περισσότερο σε αυτό που κάνεις. Τακτοποίησε το δωμάτιό σου, διαρύθμισε το χώρο κάπως που να σου αρέσει, συζήτησε με τους γονείς και ανέλαβε να κάνεις κάποιες εργασίες, ότι μπορείς, έστω και να πετάξεις τα σκουπίδια, κάτι απλό.

2. Βρες ασχολίες. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάτι που σου αρέσει πολύ να κάνεις. Για παράδειγμα, σου αρέσει να διαβάζεις, να ασχολείσαι με τον υπολογιστή, να πηγαίνεις για ψάρεμα κτλ, Προσπάθησε να γίνεσαι ολοένα και καλύτερος πάνω στο χομπι σου.

3. Βγες έξω από το σπίτι. Πήγαινε κάπου, έστω σε μια καφετέρια να πιεις κάτι (και ας είσαι μόνος για αρχή), στα μαγαζιά να ψωνίσεις, η άρχισε να συμμετέχεις σε ομάδες, π.χ. γίνε εθελοντής. Μπορείς να γραφτείς γυμναστήριο, χορό, μουσική κτλ. Θα κάνεις νέους φίλους, θα έχετε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και θα γίνεις πιο κοινωνικός.

4. Συμμετοχή στα μυστήρια της εκκλησίας μας. Δε γίνετε να νιώσεις καλά, αν είσαι μακρυά από την πηγή της ζωής δηλαδή το Θεό. Σήκω την Κυριακή, ντύσου, πλύσου και πήγαινε να προσευχηθείς στον ναό της ενορίας σου. Με το να εκκλησιαζόμαστε φεύγει το "εγώ" που κουβαλάμε και νιώθουμε έτσι πολύ καλύτερα. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να κλείσεις ένα ραντεβού και να συζητήσεις με κάποιον ιερέα. Θα ακούσεις πράγματα που δε πρόκειται να σου πει κανείς από ένα φόρουμ. Επίσης μπορείς να συμμετέχεις στο καθηγητικό, αν γίνεται στην ενορία σου. Θα μαθαίνεις για την πίστη μας και θα αρχίσεις να κάνεις σκέψεις θετικές και πιο ρεαλιστικές.

5. Μάθε να κοιτάς μπροστά. Ότι και να σε έχει στεναχωρήσει, σκέψου ότι δεν μπορείς να αναλάβεις ευθύνη και να πάρεις θέση με το να στεναχωριέσαι. Τι έχω να κερδίσω με το να είμαι έτσι; Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση που θα κάνεις στον εαυτό σου.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως. Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο. Και μη ξεχνάς. Αύριο είναι μια καινούργια μέρα...

----------

